# Garbaruk 11 speed cassettes



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Any experience with the new Garbaruk XD 11 speed cassettes?

11-speed cassette (XD driver body compatible) - Garbaruk Lightweight Components

[Edit] I guess they're not out yet, so maybe the question should be about the previous Shimano Freehub version.

I'll be doing an Alps ride next year and think I might like more ratio for the hours long uphill grinds. Currently running a SRAM 1199 10-42

Per email, they wrote me I can run up to an 10-48 with my GX 2x11 long cage derailleur


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Only you know whether you truly need the bigger cassette. To me, on a light bike, 42 is plenty. On a heavier bike, it's nice to have a 30t front ring vs. a 32. I can ride those all day, 100 mile races, 10,000 vertical, etc. It has nothing to do with where you ride, it has everything to do with you. Some older folks want to run 24t rings and 50t cassettes. How do they do it without falling over? I dunno, but there's a market for it. Some people ride single speeds, and if that is possible, it's usually not a big deal to ride a variety of cassette sizes. I find that is more about conditioning than strength/endurance. Slight changes usually do not make me significantly faster.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Only you know whether you truly need the bigger cassette. To me, on a light bike, 42 is plenty. On a heavier bike, it's nice to have a 30t front ring vs. a 32. I can ride those all day, 100 mile races, 10,000 vertical, etc. It has nothing to do with where you ride, it has everything to do with you. Some older folks want to run 24t rings and 50t cassettes. How do they do it without falling over? I dunno, but there's a market for it. Some people ride single speeds, and if that is possible, it's usually not a big deal to ride a variety of cassette sizes. I find that is more about conditioning than strength/endurance. Slight changes usually do not make me significantly faster.


I was more asking about Garbaruk cassettes, not the need for the ratio.

But it's nice to know you're in such great shape


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Some older folks want to run 24t rings and 50t cassettes. How do they do it without falling over?


I'm one of those guys, and I have been considering a Garbaruk 11-50. The answer (at least for me) is that I pedal at a much higher uphill cadence than I see others doing. I'm MUCH happier and more efficient spinning 85 rpm on 0.5 (or lower) gear ratio up steep hills than grinding 65 rpm on a 0.56 ratio. It goes easier on my knees, easier on my legs, and when something causes my speed to dip for a moment, it's much easier to recover.

When I'm in really tip-top shape, riding a lighter bike, carrying less water/gear in my pack, and the weather is cool, I might use that super low ratio a lot less, but even in those cases, I've never regretted having extra bailout gears in reserve.


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

You can order the 11-50's directly from Garbaruk or r2-bike overseas, but I don't know if the XD version is out.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> I was more asking about Garbaruk cassettes, not the need for the ratio.
> 
> But it's nice to know you're in such great shape


Probably in the running for best quality cassette on the market. They're a work of art from a machining standpoint. I haven't used an XD version, I assume they're the same other than the freehub interface, but shifting is crisp, just really high quality products.


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone here have a bunch of miles on a garbaruk? Just curious how they are holding up?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been tempted to swap over to a lighter xd compatible cassette when my current one wears out (Sunrace 11-46). I'd probably the most notable place I can drop weight on my bike without losing functionality. Only drawback is cost.

It will probably be awhile before I need to make the decision, but keep bringing on these high quality 11spd cassettes, though.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

you can get the 11speed 10-50 cassette and a 12speed Sram GX derailleur, it will work with your 11speed Sram shifter

although I doubt that Gabaruk beats Sram in cassette design, a 1x12 Sram (GX) Eagle might be a better setup


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

davesupra said:


> Does anyone here have a bunch of miles on a garbaruk? Just curious how they are holding up?


I have almost two years on a Garbaruk ring, to include some pro XC races. Pretty impressed.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Steel Calf said:


> although I doubt that Gabaruk beats Sram in cassette design


Not hard to match them when you pretty much copy the part cut for cut.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

92gli said:


> Not hard to match them when you pretty much copy the part cut for cut.


It's hard to tell from the pictures, but it does look like the SRAM X-dome.

So for those that have one, does the shifting compare to my SRAM 1199.. which is fantastic?

And it's at least as tough? Not a delicate flower?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

*10/50 11s*

Here is my 3rd Garbaruk cassette : *10/50 11S*, my first XD from them. I previously had (and still own and ride) an 11/50 11s cassette & their rock solid 45T Xtender. 
Here you can see their custom gold anodisation.

  
 

325,7g (Sram XX1 Eagle is 355/360g)

Cnc machining....


*Aluminium cage* for Sram XX1.

  

a beauty....



will be used on my FM058 build.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

This is how the 11/50 cassette shifts, with a standard Sram GX1 derailleur.






I will post another video with the new 10/50 soon.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

wow looks great. I wonder how it compares to a 12speed GX Eagle group in terms of shifting

biggest issue with Eagle is the huge derailleur, I already bent mine after a few rides...


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

tskubi said:


> This is how the 11/50 cassette shifts, with a standard Sram GX1 derailleur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subscribed....


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

JMac47 said:


> Subscribed....


I should have my 10-48 with cage installed by Saturday

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Bling bling...

10T,


50T,


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks to me like there's a fair amount of slack even in the 50t. How far forward can you push the derailleur cage in the 50? If it were my build I think I'd go another chain segment shorter. There appears to be a significant amount of slack in the 10t.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

The massive enclosed portion around the lower pulley, Why are people doing this? This one is worse than the sram eagle cages. Only one chain needs to fit through there, not 4. And it reduces rock clearance when you're in the largest cogs, as shown in the photo above.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

The 10-48 XD cassette has caught my eye. Wonder how it would get along with Shimano M8000 GS rear derailluer?

I'm sure their 10-46XD cassette would work just fine... 10-48 would be awesome with a 32T front on a heavy, long travel 29er.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Selling - I have a Garbaruk 10-48, XD, black with their derailleur cage. Only 30 miles. Ordered it a while ago, but arrived last week. Needless to say excellent condition. Also have XX1 chain with 15 miles. Works excellent, but am going to 50t now. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

tskubi said:


> This is how the 11/50 cassette shifts, with a standard Sram GX1 derailleur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, so if I am reading the comments right the GX 11 speed derailleur works just fine without their extender?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Wow, so if I am reading the comments right the GX 11 speed derailleur works just fine without their extender?


I asked them about this and they said the new cage just works better.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

bogeydog said:


> I asked them about this and they said the new cage just works better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Copy that. Reading Tskubi's responses in the YouTube comments he seems to be running the stock cage. I may try that route first since I already have a GX derailleur.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Copy that. Reading Tskubi's responses in the YouTube comments he seems to be running the stock cage. I may try that route first since I already have a GX derailleur.


I have an xd cassette for sale. 10-48

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

bogeydog said:


> I have an xd cassette for sale. 10-48
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I am wanting the 50T and need Shimano standard for my hartail 29er.

But how much? I might be interested in putting it on my Yeti with XD.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I still think the best combo of perfect shifting is Sram XG-1195 X01 11 cassette with Shimano XTR shifter and XTR Derailure. You get 2 years out of this cassette, and shifting is so smooth!! 1x11 all the way!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

10-48T, sram xd with RD cage, 20 miles maybe, perfect, $250. New was 287 plus shipping. Let me know who wants it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Anyone have a lot of miles on one. I like the range of my sunrace, if this can last a season than I'd probably get one.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> I should have my 10-48 with cage installed by Saturday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ordered my 1048 a few days ago, love the the idea of having a the last three cogs spaced closer at 36-42-48: perfect for long uphills! It will go with 11 speed XTR shifter/derailleur.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

bogeydog said:


> 10-48T, sram xd with RD cage, 20 miles maybe, perfect, $250. New was 287 plus shipping. Let me know who wants it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'll trade you a set of NIB Giro Empire VR90, Blue, size 41.

My wife has forbidden bike purchases without her approval. But not trades. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

I was about to order the Shimano hub version of the 11-50 this morning. Out of curiosity I just googled 11-50 cassette only to see Sunrace makes one as well. While it is heavier, it is also half the price AND comes with a derailleur link. Although they claim med and long cages will work on the cassette and the link is only needed for short cages, I'll still have it to test if the shifting feels clunky. 

Best case, I just saved 150$. Worst case, I will hate it and buy the Garbaruk anyways. I have enjoyed my Sunrace 11-46 so I have to believe this one will perform similarly.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

The 50t on the Sunrace is a little flexy. So I only sit and spin in that gear. It's not a bad. I used a goat link with a Medium cage. Shifts better than without. Hoping the Garburk shift's better.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> The 50t on the Sunrace is a little flexy. So I only sit and spin in that gear. It's not a bad. I used a goat link with a Medium cage. Shifts better than without. Hoping the Garburk shift's better.


Buy mine

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

bogeydog said:


> Buy mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a regular driver. Not XD


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> The 50t on the Sunrace is a little flexy. So I only sit and spin in that gear. It's not a bad. I used a goat link with a Medium cage. Shifts better than without. Hoping the Garburk shift's better.


Finally got mine mounted up and pedaled around the yard. Shifting seems super smooth with stock GX derailer. Going for a good ride tomorrow to for a good shakedown test.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

If it shifts good and there is decent chain wrap you're good.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Still have a 48T, XD for sale. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> The 10-48 XD cassette has caught my eye. Wonder how it would get along with Shimano M8000 GS rear derailluer?
> 
> I'm sure their 10-46XD cassette would work just fine... 10-48 would be awesome with a 32T front on a heavy, long travel 29er.


Just installed the Garbaruk 1048 XD cassette with XTR MD-9000 (GS medium cage). Works with no problem, the B screw just a bit more in, and adjusting the top stop a bit. Exactly 315 grams. I ordered the Garbaruk Cage mod at the same time (it is an extra $20 or so) just to be on the safe side ... I guess it might be on sale now!


----------



## met'lwrks (Sep 17, 2004)

Is your derailleur clutch ON or OFF in your photo? I've played around with mine being angled like that and have been worried if left in the ON position there would be too much tension and I might snap my chain as soon as I road over a bump. 


Davide said:


> Just installed the Garbaruk 1048 XD cassette with XTR MD-9000 (GS medium cage). Works with no problem, the B screw just a bit more in, and adjusting the top stop a bit. Exactly 315 grams. I ordered the Garbaruk Cage mod at the same time (it is an extra $20 or so) just to be on the safe side ... I guess it might be on sale now!
> View attachment 1167403


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

met'lwrks said:


> Is your derailleur clutch ON or OFF in your photo? I've played around with mine being angled like that and have been worried if left in the ON position there would be too much tension and I might snap my chain as soon as I road over a bump.


It might have been off because I just finished installing the thingy ... but I always ride it in the on position, set up on the light side it is buttery smooth ...

BTW: I love the 48. I was on 1042 x 28 and I thought that I was going to put a 30 in front after going 1048. But the 48 x 28 combo goes up a wall! VERY nice! And Garbaruk shows once again how you do not need 12 (or even 11) gears to have a 480-500% range ...

I still think the future should have read 10 speed, 1042 with a DUAL upfront and single DI2 shifting. It is now obvious that to get to to 500% range with 1x you end up with the same weight of the ditto set up ... might as well keep the front derailleur and get a 600-plus% range!


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

Well, damn, I've been looking for a replacement cage all over the place. Goodbye money.

Sorely tempted to buy this and go back to 2x10 speed 11/42 28/36.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Need some help to decide. I was going to upgrade to GX Eagle with X01 shifter when I found this thread. Garbaruk x11 cassette range looks impressive and can probably save me some reasonable money as one time purchase. But next time, when I will need a new cassette (and I need new one every 6 months), you have to pay ~$250 again, compared to ~$130 for a XG-1275. I have doubts that Garaduk cassette will last twice longer than one from SRAM.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mebaru said:


> Need some help to decide. I was going to upgrade to GX Eagle with X01 shifter when I found this thread. Garbaruk x11 cassette range looks impressive and can probably save me some reasonable money as one time purchase. But next time, when I will need a new cassette (and I need new one every 6 months), you have to pay ~$250 again, compared to ~$130 for a XG-1275. I have doubts that Garaduk cassette will last twice longer than one from SRAM.


This cassette is more inline with the 500.00 Eagle cassette. It''s not pined like the XG 1275.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> This cassette is more inline with the 500.00 Eagle cassette. It''s not pined like the XG 1275.


Yep. Higher quality and over a 1/4 pound lighter.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks, I do understand that Garbaruk cassette is better than XG-1275 and closer to XG-1299 in terms of weight and quality. Though I wasn't comparing cassettes per se. I seek advise on "budget vs performance vs long term economy" sort of, as written above in my message.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mebaru said:


> Thanks, I do understand that Garbaruk cassette is better than XG-1275 and closer to XG-1299 in terms of weight and quality. Though I wasn't comparing cassettes per se. I seek advise on "budget vs performance vs long term economy" sort of, as written above in my message.


Sunrace is coming out with (might have already) a 10-50. I have the 11-50 and for the price it isn't bad. But heavy and the Garbaruk and XG 1299 used higher quality steel. But I do have 700miles on mine.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Cerberus75 said:


> Sunrace is coming out with (might have already) a 10-50. I have the 11-50 and for the price it isn't bad. But heavy and the Garbaruk and XG 1299 used higher quality steel. But I do have 700miles on mine.


I have the 11-50 as well. I have about 200 miles on mine and have enjoyed it so far. Shifts great with a medium cage GX shifter. While slightly lesser range than GX Eagle, it's roughly the same weight and only 80$.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

J_Westy said:


> But it's nice to know you're in such great shape


 couldn't find the high five emotion

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

2 questions for you guys:

1) What was the shipping time from the moment you clicked "BUY"?

2) Anyone succesfully running their 50T with a stock XTR derrailer?


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> 2 questions for you guys:
> 
> 1) What was the shipping time from the moment you clicked "BUY"?
> 
> 2) Anyone succesfully running their 50T with a stock XTR derrailer?


It went from 7 (cassette) to 12 days (chainring) for me. XTR seems to have zero problems with 48, you could try and if it does not work I can sell you my Garbaruk cage  or order the cassette with the cage, it is only an extra $20 ...

BTW. Now that I spent some good miles on it: I really love my 10-48, it is perfect with 28 in front (I can go up a wall!!) and demonstrates shows how silly 12 speed is!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Davide said:


> It went from 7 (cassette) to 12 days (chainring) for me. XTR seems to have zero problems with 48, you could try and if it does not work I can sell you my Garbaruk cage  or order the cassette with the cage, it is only an extra $20 ...
> 
> BTW. Now that I spent some good miles on it: I really love my 10-48, it is perfect with 28 in front (I can go up a wall!!) and demonstrates shows how silly 12 speed is!


I actually found a video on YouTube today of a guy running the 10-50 with XTR and smooth shifting with no issues.

And dang, 28 up front with a 50T is nuts. I'm running 11-50 on my hardtail with a 30 up front and will probably go to a 32. But the 30/50 is super nice for limping back to the truck at the end of a 40 to 50 mile day!!!


----------



## ksnyder (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a LaPierre XR729 full suspension. I installed the 10-50 cassette with the Garbaruk cage on the Sram Xo1 derailleur. Shifting is great in the stand but it will be months before I can ride the trails in VT. I’m debating how to handle the chain length. With the suspension extended I can set the RD as show in the instructions but it is waytoo tight on the 50t when the suspension is compressed. If I add two links it looks like the photos shown above. I would think chain slap and retention could be a problem. I tend to fly on the downhills. My thought is the 50t would only be used on steep climbs, 35-40% at local trail. I can’t think of a scenario where the rear suspension is compressed on a slow climb so I should be ok with the shorter chain, but I don’t want to destroy my RD. Any though on this idea would be appreciated.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

how about durability over longer time ? most cogs are steel, so it should last like for example XT M8000 cassette ?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

razorjack said:


> how about durability over longer time ? most cogs are steel, so it should last like for example XT M8000 cassette ?


I have 5500km+ on mine, Change your chain on a regular basis & you'll be fine.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

razorjack said:


> how about durability over longer time ? most cogs are steel, so it should last like for example XT M8000 cassette ?


Should be comparable. Not sure if they use the same type of steel, that could make the lifespan different with either of them, but with mostly steel cogs, the durability is excellent.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

jestep said:


> Should be comparable. Not sure if they use the same type of steel, that could make the lifespan different with either of them, but with mostly steel cogs, the durability is excellent.


but probably better than Hope or E13 TRS with (all?) alu cogs ....


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Buy mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do you still have the XD cassette?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dromond said:


> Do you still have the XD cassette?


Yes. If it's sitting right here.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

For those using the Garbaruk with a Shimano rd, how are you finding it? 

From what I’ve been able to tell by reading and vids it’s the closest aftermarket cassette to Shimano, in terms of shift quality and feel. 

The Hope seems to be out — doesn't work well with Shimano apparently, which Hope acknowledges. 

I’ve heard mixed results about the TRS. Some say very good, but I’ve read a number of people say that while it shifts adequately it’s just not as smooth as Shimano. 

The Garbaruk’s range is great, weight is great and fact you don’t need XD driver is great.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm considering getting a 11sp cassette (Shimano driver), though I'll probably use SRAM shifter and mech, and I'm wondering which chain works the best. What's your experience? Thanks!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I still have the 48T xd available for sale as mentioned earlier. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdilf (Sep 21, 2006)

I plan on getting a 48T Garbaruk (for Shimano driver) cassette in a month or so. I will be using a Shimano XT rear der - can report back after getting it all hooked up.


----------



## HoJo (Jan 26, 2004)

jon123 said:


> For those using the Garbaruk with a Shimano rd, how are you finding it?
> 
> From what I've been able to tell by reading and vids it's the closest aftermarket cassette to Shimano, in terms of shift quality and feel. .


I have two 10x46 Garburuk cassettes. I'm running them w Xtr shifters and XT n Xtr med cage rear Ders. Shifting is excellent as good at w shimano and significantly better than e-13. The gear spacing,36,42,46 is, for me, perfect much better than the 37,46 of Shimano and an improvement over e13 33,39,46.
The quality is significantly better made than any of the shimano XT or Xtr 11 speed cassettes and the e13, it's on par w sram XX1. 
I fact the only negative was shipping time over the holidays. It took a month from order to Texas arrival.


----------



## jon123 (Oct 11, 2009)

HoJo said:


> I have two 10x46 Garburuk cassettes. I'm running them w Xtr shifters and XT n Xtr med cage rear Ders. Shifting is excellent as good at w shimano and significantly better than e-13. The gear spacing,36,42,46 is, for me, perfect much better than the 37,46 of Shimano and an improvement over e13 33,39,46.
> The quality is significantly better made than any of the shimano XT or Xtr 11 speed cassettes and the e13, it's on par w sram XX1.
> I fact the only negative was shipping time over the holidays. It took a month from order to Texas arrival.


Very helpful HoJo. Thanks. I would be looking at the 10-46 too. 
Two questions:
A) what chain are you using? and
B) did you get the rd cage as well, or are you running the stock derailleur?


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

jon123 said:


> Very helpful HoJo. Thanks. I would be looking at the 10-46 too.
> Two questions:
> A) what chain are you using? and
> B) did you get the rd cage as well, or are you running the stock derailleur?


Installed a Garbaruk XD 11-sp 10-50 Cassette on my 2016 Intense T275A (Boost). The CNC milling is a work of art. Installation was easy for the cassette, using their instructions. Used Shimano instructions along with Garbaruk instr. to install cage because I wasn't that familiar with Shimano derailleur clutch assy, which needs to be taken apart to change cages.

Shifting is better than my E-13 TRSr 11sp 9-46. First ride, 2 days ago and didn't take much time adjusting the derailleur. The Garbaruk cage offsets the guide wheel to a great position for the 50t sprocket. Shimano XTR rear derailleur with long cage was about 10mm shorter than their cage.

No noises while back-pedaling in any gear. Light clutch adjustment on rd. Using 112 links of Shimano Dura-Ace XTR chain (CN-HG901-11). Front chain ring One Up 30t oval and no chain guide needed so far.

I like it!


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Garbaruk XD 10-50


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Kinda wish I'd known about these-I recently purchased (and installed so no return) a 9-46 E-thirteen cassette but I was more interested in having the 46 than the 9. A 10-46/48 would've been just the ticket, and I like the gearing spread better too! Not a huge deal, the E-thirteen shifts well and I'm sure it'll work fine for me. Oh well.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

*10/50 garbaruk*

here is the new release of their 10/50 11s cassette. New lockring, & special tool. up to 60 Nm.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

tskubi said:


> here is the new release of their 10/50 11s cassette. New lockring, & special tool. up to 60 Nm.
> [/url]


"New Release"? 
Also, I'm wondering if I indeed need their extended derailleur cage with my standard X01 cage, and the 48t? Any ideas?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Simplemind said:


> Also, I'm wondering if I indeed need their extended derailleur cage with my standard X01 cage, and the 48t? Any ideas?


No. I run a stock 11 speed SRAM cage on a 50T.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> No. I run a stock 11 speed SRAM cage on a 50T.


Awesome, thanks for the quick return!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> No. I run a stock 11 speed SRAM cage on a 50T.


FS or HT?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Do these have the replaceable big ring like the Sram cassette? I have an XG-1199 and I know that I can replace the 42 when it wears out (I rarely use it).

The E13 would wear out faster since it has 4 aluminum rings, but at least they are replaceable by themselves. I don't specifically need a 9t, I virtually never spin out the 32x10 I have now (good to about 30 MPH!).

Just planning ahead for the future.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

tskubi said:


> here is the new release of their 10/50 11s cassette. New lockring, & special tool. up to 60 Nm.
> 
> https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4657/28142719699_c99421b63a_c.jpg


How does a lock ring work with an XD driver?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Loch said:


> How does a lock ring work with an XD driver?


Classic XD setup, the lock ring adds some stiffness to the lower part of the cassette.


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

bogeydog said:


> I still have the 48T xd available for sale as mentioned earlier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


how much?


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> FS or HT?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Full Suspension


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

I have the 10-50 and run it with Shimano XTR shifter and derailleur with Garbaruk's cage. Shifts perfectly! 
Yes Sun Race have an 11-50, but the 20% gear skip is at 15t to 18t and some people could feel the sudden change which disrupts their cadence. Garbaruk put the big jump at the lower gear at 30t to 36t, which I honestly can't feel any odd skips.
Sun Race also has an 11 speed 10-50 and a 12 speed 10-50! Bummer is it's not XD compatible, you have to use their hub! What a joke!
If you want to get the 500% gear range, you don't have to go 12 speed!


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Chonggo said:


> If you want to get the 500% gear range, you don't have to go 12 speed!


E-13 9-46 is 511% range in an 11 speed setup. But again requires XD.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Just ordered an an 11-48 directly from Garbaruk replace the stock Simano XT 11-46 cassette. I wanted to stay with the stock XT8000 derailleur for now, so didnt go with the 50 & cage. A couple questions.

1) i didnt see any 10 tooth options on the Garbaruk site, it was all 11x46,48,50. Seems the only place to get the 10 tooth range is on the R2 site? Any difference in pricing & shipping to the US from there vs direct from Garbaruk? I guess 1 tooth on the high end doesn't make too much difference. Here in the mountains where i live, if im spinning out in that gear im usually going dowhill fast enough that im just standing on the pedals anyway

2] Currently running a stock XT 11x46 cassette with XT 30t chainring up front. Going to the Garbaruk 11x48 & 30t Melon chainring, how many links do you think I’ll need to add to my chain, maybe 2?

Thanks, looking forward to getting this beauty!


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

WLB said:


> I guess 1 tooth on the high end doesn't make too much difference. Here in the mountains where i live, if im spinning out in that gear im usually going dowhill fast enough that im just standing on the pedals anyway


yes it does, a 10-46 cassette would equal a 11-51 cassette.

remember it's all about range and in which direction you shift that range by choosing an appropriate sized chainring, a 10T doesn't automatically mean more top speed but rather more cassette range and using a equally smaller sized chainring enables you to move all that gained range towards the climbing gears

Cassette range is not calculated in teeth but rather %, it makes a huge difference if you add 1 teeth to a 10T or a 46T cog

If I was you I wouldn't bother with a quite expensive 11-48 cassette because all you gain is +4.4% which equals about +1/4 gear

A 10-50 cassette would be a 20% improvement, roughly 4.5 times as much!


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I get what you're saying about range, & I would have gone with a 10x48 had I seen it first, but that option was not available on Garbaruk's site & I had not seen the R2 bike site.

My chainring size is pretty much fixed at 30t because
a) It's an XT crankset & you can't go any smaller than 30
b) I'm definitely not going bigger than 30 because all of my rides involve significant climbs, I'm 60 yrs old, fairly fit but still need all the low end grunt I can get, not as concerned with the top end speed, can get plenty fast on the downs here in the mountains without pedaling at all. 

I really considered getting the 11x50, but didn't want to get the cage extender & seems like the 48 would work fine with the stock XT derailleur.
I realize that a 48 vs 46 won't be much of a gain, but I like the more even spacing of the gears & it's considerably lighter than the the stock XT cassette. (not that it's a huge deal, my bike weighs 30lb anyway)

With that said, now you've got me thinking about the 10x50, but I think my order has already shipped, & apparently you can't get the 10x50 directly from Garbaruk. I may contact them by email to see if that's an option. A little concerned that the longer derailleur cage would be more vulnerable to rock strikes. Thanks for your input though, has me considering the 10x50 after all


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

WLB said:


> I get what you're saying about range, & I would have gone with a 10x48 had I seen it first, but that option was not available on Garbaruk's site & I had not seen the R2 bike site.
> 
> With that said, now you've got me thinking about the 10x50, but I think my order has already shipped, & apparently you can't get the 10x50 directly from Garbaruk. I may contact them by email to see if that's an option. A little concerned that the longer derailleur cage would be more vulnerable to rock strikes. Thanks for your input though, has me considering the 10x50 after all


These are the 10-46 thru 50 cassettes on Garbaruk's site.

https://garbaruk.com/11-speed-xd.html

10T cassettes will not work with Shimano freehub, these require a XD (SRAM type) driver/freehub, you would have to change out your freehub.

I would also highly recommend a new chain whenever you replace a cassette (especially a snazzy high dollar cassette). 2 links longer sounds about right to me (I would start too long and go down from there).


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

tskubi said:


> Classic XD setup, the lock ring adds some stiffness to the lower part of the cassette.


Okay, I see how they are using it now. My eyes where having depth perception issues with that picture. I was like, there is no way that lock ring is fitting into that tiny hole!


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Loch said:


> These are the 10-46 thru 50 cassettes on Garbaruk's site.
> 
> https://garbaruk.com/11-speed-xd.html
> 
> ...


Ah, that's it. Didn't look at XD cassettes because I have a Shimano free hub. Could go 11-50, but would need to go with the derailleur cage extension. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tongolés (Jan 30, 2011)

tskubi said:


> here is the new release of their 10/50 11s cassette. New lockring, & special tool. up to 60 Nm.


Hi. Does your cassette (or someone's) have some play between the inner black cylinder and the block of pinions? You could test it if you haven't installed it yet moving it with your fingers. My current cassette have some "axial" and "radial" play between the these parts. Another one (with the old locking version) I had didn't have this play.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

WLB said:


> Ah, that's it. Didn't look at XD cassettes because I have a Shimano free hub. Could go 11-50, but would need to go with the derailleur cage extension. Thanks for the heads up!


What derailleur do you have? I have an XTR and X0 both handling 11-50 cassettes on 2 different bikes.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> What derailleur do you have? I have an XTR and X0 both handling 11-50 cassettes on 2 different bikes.


It's an XT M8000. Probably would handle the 50 as well, might have to check it out, thanks


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Shimano 11speed rear derailleurs are right one the edge of handling 50T cogs as you can see in several videos on youtube.

Especially on a full suspension bike with chain grow finding the correct chain length might be tricky since a shorter chain than normal is needed the maximise pulley clearance but can be equally dangerous when using full travel while being in the largest cog. Just relying on a longer b-screw also helps but has the disadvantage that the derailleur return spring takes too much load and weakens over time 

In the end a 11-46 setup might be the more "relaxed" option out there since a 11-50 is giving you only 9% more range


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Steel Calf said:


> Shimano 11speed rear derailleurs are right one the edge of handling 50T cogs as you can see in several videos on youtube.
> 
> Especially on a full suspension bike with chain grow finding the correct chain length might be tricky since a shorter chain than normal is needed the maximise pulley clearance but can be equally dangerous when using full travel while being in the largest cog. Just relying on a longer b-screw also helps but has the disadvantage that the derailleur return spring takes too much load and weakens over time
> 
> In the end a 11-46 setup might be the more "relaxed" option out there since a 11-50 is giving you only 9% more range


10-4, I have the 11-48 on the way along with a 30t Melon chainring. I currently have an XT 11-46 on the bike with XT 30t up front. I realize I'm gaining very little in range with the 11-48 vs 11-46, but I like the spacing of the lower gears on the Garbaruk, & basically just wanted to put one on my bike to try it out, along with the oval chainring. Haven't tried out an oval chainring since the Biopace of yesteryear, so also curious to see if the new ones with timing correct will have any beneficial effect. A small bonus is that it's 100+ grams lighter.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

I think people should also consider chainring size as an important variable

Last year I switched from 1x11 30T /11-42 to 1x12 Eagle 32T / 10-50 and my main motivation for the upgrade was being able to ride a larger chainring since I discovered on a Testbike (same as my bike) with an Eagle setup that the 32T chainring significantly reduces pedal feedback when riding over roots and rocks. 

Your results may vary but on my bike (Giant Trance) the difference could be felt


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Steel Calf said:


> I think people should also consider chainring size as an important variable
> 
> Last year I switched from 1x11 30T /11-42 to 1x12 Eagle 32T / 10-50 and my main motivation for the upgrade was being able to ride a larger chainring since I discovered on a Testbike (same as my bike) with an Eagle setup that the 32T chainring significantly reduces pedal feedback when riding over roots and rocks.
> 
> Your results may vary but on my bike (Giant Trance) the difference could be felt


Agreed. Have a Garbaruk 10-50 and just switched from 1up 30t oval to Garbaruk 32t oval. Difficult to describe the difference, but it just seems more efficient. However, for the suspension configuration of my Intense Tracer, there are others, with different cassettes, who also found a 32t chainring to be better.

Smoothest shifting of anything I've found yet. Can't imagine an Eagle 12 sp being better shifting. These cassettes are more expensive than most 11 sp, but the overall cost of going to a 500% gear range is cheap compared with Eagle. Have no complaints about distance between gears. Top 3 gears and bottom 3 gears are the same number of teeth. Can't see the reason to go to 12 speed. Maybe other companies will give Garbaruk some competition and bring the price down. Don't expect anything from Sram or Shimano. Too committed in their present directions.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Got mine (11-48) & 30t melon chainring today. Grabbed a new XT chain from my LBS just to be safe, although the original chain is low mileage, I'll keep it for a spare.

Beautifully machined, looks great. Got everything adjusted, chain cut to length, joined, etc. Adjusted limits, B-screw, all looks great. Shifts really well, can backpedal at high rpm on the 48t cog with no chain drop or downshifting. Only was able to take a quick ride up & down the block, but really didn't feel the oval. Love the closer ratios on the 3 big gears, 48,42,36, really nice.

One concern, however. The cassette is one piece, and is not indexed the same as stock Shimano cassettes. It will go on the driver in a few different orientations, and it appears that the only cog to engage the driver is the 48. It was wobbly when you slip it on, of course when I torqued the lock ring to spec was rock solid. Shifted & felt good, but I'm concerned that the only place it engages is the 1 big cog. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

WLB said:


> Got mine (11-48) & 30t melon chainring today. Grabbed a new XT chain from my LBS just to be safe, although the original chain is low mileage, I'll keep it for a spare.
> 
> Beautifully machined, looks great. Got everything adjusted, chain cut to length, joined, etc. Adjusted limits, B-screw, all looks great. Shifts really well, can backpedal at high rpm on the 48t cog with no chain drop or downshifting. Only was able to take a quick ride up & down the block, but really didn't feel the oval. Love the closer ratios on the 3 big gears, 48,42,36, really nice.
> 
> One concern, however. The cassette is one piece, and is not indexed the same as stock Shimano cassettes. It will go on the driver in a few different orientations, and it appears that the only cog to engage the driver is the 48. It was wobbly when you slip it on, of course when I torqued the lock ring to spec was rock solid. Shifted & felt good, but I'm concerned that the only place it engages is the 1 big cog. Anyone else notice this?


You are correct about "It will go on the driver in a few different orientations." In fact, if you read the installation manual on their website, it says "A cassette, unlike the freehub body, has key-less splines, and you can install it on the freehub in any position."

Their next step is "While holding the cassette, fully insert the Garbaruk Inner Lockring Tool in the inner lockring threads." 
This is to secure the inside of the cassette. My cassette did not come with a tool, but it is a basic lockring tool.

Sounds like you missed the following step:
"Insert the outer lockring and screw it clockwise by hand until it's securely tightened. Make sure the outer lockring is screwed correctly and tighten it with a removal tool."

I can't believe you are riding without the outer lockring!

If the cassette is not fully seated, there won't be enough threads secured on the outer lockring and the alloy threads will strip.

Did they send one, or did you pick up the cassette from someone who over-torqued and destroyed the outer ring and found a place to dump the cassette/sans lockring?

You need to study the installation instructions. Don't feel bad. I screwed up the first time and this is not my first reply to someone who also messed up or was screwed over.

If you have an XD driver: https://garbaruk.com/blog/installation-xd/


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe you missed this part of my post “of course, when I torqued the lock ring to spec was rock solid” 

No, I’m not riding without a lock ring, I Installed it & torqued to the standard 40nm. Just observing that while all other cassettes I’ve installed engage the driver with every cog, the Garbaruk only does with the largest one. An XT cassette is in several parts & spacers, each one indexed to the driver & can only installed in the correct orientation. Usually when you pull one, you’ll see that it has gouged the driver a bit on the smallest several cogs. The Garbaruk appears different in that is completely one piece, and from what I see only engages the driver with the largest cog.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

BTW, this is a Shimano HG freehub, not an XD.


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, mine also had a side to side play. I was a bit worried about it but aftet installation, everything was tight and felt right!


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Chonggo said:


> Yes, mine also had a side to side play. I was a bit worried about it but aftet installation, everything was tight and felt right!


Is yours installed on a Shimano freehub? Imwondering if they sent me thewrong one, The lock ring threaded on & tightened down fine & now it feels solid, but im used to seeing all the cogs splined &only fitting on the driver in one position. This one is one piece & only the big cog is splined


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

I got the xd type cassette. The shimano cassette is constructed similarly. Don't worry about the splined part being on the biggest cog only. Actually there are also splines on the smallest cog and the pedaling forces are distributed to both the smallest and biggest cogs unlike the xd driver type in which all forces are concentrated on the 50t cog alone.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

If you installed that cassette on an aluminum freehub body, you will have a real treat getting it off after riding. Hope your rear hub has a steel freehub body. Alu freehub bodies need lots of support, to the extent that the cogs need to be mounted on carriers with wider bases. Otherwise thwy gouge alu freehub bodies and become a nightmare to remove.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I’m a little concerned about that. It’s an Onyx hub, alloy driver but with steel u-shaped “pins” in the splines to take the load. Did a good ride today with some really high effort grinding climbs, going to pull it to take a look tomorrow to see if it started gouging any. Gotta say I really like it. Shifts flawlessly, & the 36-42-48 spacing of the 3 biggest cogs feels really good.


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

Not with this cassette! The 50t has a wide enough surface that it will not gouge the freehub body.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Chonggo said:


> Not with this cassette! The 50t has a wide enough surface that it will not gouge the freehub body.


Pulled the cassette yesterday to have a look, and so far looks great. Only had 1 good ride on it, but had a sandy, all out effort climb on the 48t with max torque (for me, anyway)

As you can see from the pics, not a mark on the driver at all. Nice design on the Onyx hub with the steel pins lining the splines to take the load, and although the Garbaruk cassette is 1 piece & not mounted on a carrier, the biggest cog has quite wide "lugs" to engage the driver, with another set at the opposite end to distribute the load. So far I'm pretty impressed with it. This is a Shimano HG style driver with only 1 lock ring.

*Edited to add that this is with the stock XTM8000 derailleur. Shifts perfectly, can backpedal at max rpm on any cog & no chain drop or downshifting. At the same time I installed the 30t Melon oval chainring. Can't say I can really tell any difference in pedaling, but have only had 1 good ride on it so far


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Great, thanks for the update!

Regarding backpedaling, what bike is it installed on, and what crank (and chainring position do you use (e.g. SRAM direct mount, or XT on granny position)


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

It’s a Santa Cruz Hightower. XT 1x Boost crankset, 96 BCD chainring


----------



## DanielNorway (Jun 10, 2017)

Im going for 10-46 or 10-48 cassette with Shimano XT derailleur.

Will I be fine without Garbaruk-cage?


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I’m running XT rear derailleur with the 11-48, shifts perfectly, I think it should work with the 10-48 given proper chain length


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

WLB said:


> It's a Santa Cruz Hightower. XT 1x Boost crankset, 96 BCD chainring


Thanks!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

*Need help!*

I have a standard XD 11 speed Onyx hub. I removed the SRAM XD cassette, and installed the Garbaruk 10-46 cassette as per instructions, however with the outer lockring installed, the outer lockring rubs on the wheel mount. If I remove the outer lockring then it mounts and rotates just fine, but the gears do not shift right, will only go up to the 10th gear. 
It's like the cassette is not fully installed, however I have tried several locations, rotating until it slide in, and it "seems" like it is fully installed and there is no discernible wiggle. 
Any ideas?


----------



## HoJo (Jan 26, 2004)

Simplemind said:


> It's like the cassette is not fully installed, however I have tried several locations, rotating until it slide in, and it "seems" like it is fully installed and there is no discernible wiggle.
> Any ideas?


Same cassette, had a similar problem, could not fully tighten the inner lock ring as my cassette lock ring tool bottomed out on the hub end cap. Ordered a lock ring tool w a deeper pocket
Works like a charm.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

HoJo said:


> Same cassette, had a similar problem, could not fully tighten the inner lock ring as my cassette lock ring tool bottomed out on the hub end cap. Ordered a lock ring tool w a deeper pocket
> Works like a charm.


Hmmm, the inner lockring uses the Garbaruk supplied tool, the outer lockring uses the standard lockring tool, at least that's what it looked like to me. Do I have that reversed?


----------



## HoJo (Jan 26, 2004)

Simplemind said:


> Hmmm, the inner lockring uses the Garbaruk supplied tool, the outer lockring uses the standard lockring tool, at least that's what it looked like to me. Do I have that reversed?


Ah. You must have the new version. Sorry I can't help


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the XD 11-sp Onyx steel hub. Also installed the new version of Garbaruk's 10-50 cassette. No problems here after following their instructions:
https://garbaruk.com/blog/installation-xd

I used a Park Tool FR-1.3 to install the inner lockring. It's about 0.5" longer than their FR-5. Garbaruk didn't send me a lockring tool with my cassette, so I used a dremel tool to modify a Park Tool FR-5.2GT and everything worked sweet.
Maybe you need to compare the Garbaruk step 2 photo with your fit. If it doesn't look the same, I would make sure the cassette is fully seated on the hub. If you have the old version Onyx alloy hub, it could be worn and not allowing full seating.

Note: During the install, I needed to modify the FR-5 and used the outer lockring to get the proper fit. Not 100% sure which tool I used for the inner lockring, but am sure the outer lockring required the tool mod.

If all else fails, give them a call. They are about 8 time zones earlier.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

grizfish said:


> I have the XD 11-sp Onyx steel hub. Also installed the new version of Garbaruk's 10-50 cassette. No problems here after following their instructions:
> https://garbaruk.com/blog/installation-xd
> 
> If all else fails, give them a call. They are about 8 time zones earlier.


Thanks Griz. After installing and re-installing both the XX1 and the Garbaruk cassette several times, I am sure that I am getting both seated correctly. I believe that the problem lies in the thickness of the outer lockring AND the pocket depth of the Yeti hanger/axle bracket (called a HANGER STANDARD GEN3, p/n 300060074).

Without the outer lockring, the distance from the 10t gear is about .270 in. on both the XX1 and the Garbaruk, so I believe both are fully seated. Adding the Garbaruk outer lockring causes the outer lockring to rub on the hanger/axle bracket, and I don't see any way around it, other than to run it without the outer lockring.

Guess I'll have to contact Garbaruk and/or Yeti to get this resolved.


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Bummer! Hope you get it fixed soon. Checked mine today and the "hanger" on my Intense alloy Tracer doesn't have much clearance. Difficult to measure, but looks like only 1.4mm. Maybe Yeti can suggest a mod to the hanger that won't reduce it's strength.
Good Luck


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

*Update!*



grizfish said:


> Bummer! Hope you get it fixed soon. Checked mine today and the "hanger" on my Intense alloy Tracer doesn't have much clearance. Difficult to measure, but looks like only 1.4mm. Maybe Yeti can suggest a mod to the hanger that won't reduce it's strength.
> Good Luck


Well, I did "modify" aka grind enough of a relief in the hanger standard to clear the outer lockring! Still the cassette would not turn when the wheelset was installed on the bike. :madman:

So, looking further into it I discovered the issue...the Onyx XD driver. Yes, that driver shaft has some flats on the end that the cassette outer lockring contacts preventing free rotation. Basically the outer lockring is too long, and projects too deep contacting those hex flats. I did notice that when the lockring was installed it appeared like it was not fully seated against the cassette by maybe .25mm. You can see the flats in this photo. 
View attachment 1184218
http://forums.mtbr.com/asset.php?fid=1106256&uid=296114&d=1519327670

So, I believe that if the outer lockring was shortened, by maybe 0.5mm, all would be good.

Garbaruk has failed to get back with me after three days...not exactly great service.


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Not sure I really understand your problem. I have found that Garbaruk has gone through a couple of iterations of this XD compatible cassette. They are very precise with their tolerances and spent a lot of time perfecting the fit. My 10-50 mated up to the Onyx steel hub "perfectly." Not too tight, not too loose. Then again, the steel hub showed no damage from the previous 2 cassettes that were mounted. Just a guess, but I would suspect a worn hub.

I would look at the hub seating because it sounds like the hub has a groove or other obstruction that doesn't allow full seating. Maybe put some type of magic marker or paint on the hub and try seating the cassette by hand, moving it around with a bit of force to show you where contact is being made. Then do the same with your other cassette and see if there is a difference in contact points.
Good Luck


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Griz, just to make sure... you have the new version cassette with the two lockrings and you have the Onyx XD hub just like the photograph with the hex flats?


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, I have the new version cassette. Had the earlier version, but the outer lockring would not fit on far enough to make contact with enough threads and I stripped the two threads that were making contact, while tightening to their recommended torque. Sent them the earlier model cassette and they returned a new model with different outer lockring engagement.

Yes, have the hex flats near end of Onyx steel XD hub. P/N 84010K16 0699.
Onyx lists my boost hub as MTB ISO XD-150/12mm as far as I can tell.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

grizfish said:


> Yes, I have the new version cassette. Had the earlier version, but the outer lockring would not fit on far enough to make contact with enough threads and I stripped the two threads that were making contact, while tightening to their recommended torque. Sent them the earlier model cassette and they returned a new model with different outer lockring engagement.
> 
> Yes, have the hex flats near end of Onyx steel XD hub. P/N 84010K16 0699


Damn, this is getting really confusing now. The trials and tribulations of "bleeding edge"!

That said, we must be dealing with several different production levels, which may or may not be compatible with the users hub. When I thread the outer lockring hub on, I get maybe 5-7 turns BEFORE it contacts the hex flats (not the cassette), so I'm guessing that I have the same "new" longer lockring that you needed for more engagement. I'm thinking now that I need the shorter lockring like the one you stripped. 
How did you contact Garbaruk? They have not responded via email, Facebook, or Skype.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Simplemind said:


> Damn, this is getting really confusing now. The trials and tribulations of "bleeding edge"!
> 
> That said, we must be dealing with several different production levels, which may or may not be compatible with the users hub. When I thread the outer lockring hub on, I get maybe 5-7 turns BEFORE it contacts the hex flats (not the cassette), so I'm guessing that I have the same "new" longer lockring that you needed for more engagement. I'm thinking now that I need the shorter lockring like the one you stripped.
> How did you contact Garbaruk? They have not responded via email, Facebook, or Skype.


i'd send them another email. I asked a few different questions at different times via email. I had two people respond to the same question, and no-one respond to another question! Sounds like they have growing pains from too much success.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Re communication, I emailed them when I ordered mine & asked a couple questions but never got a response. Mine is a Shimano HG hub, so only a single lockring & it fits as it should, but I found that my standard cassette lockring tool didn't match up quite perfectly with the splines in the lockring & took a little encouragement with a rubber hammer to engage it fully. Had to pull it out with channelocks afterward. The lockring itself made up correctly, torqued to 40nm, all is solid. 

Hope you get yours sorted out, good luck


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> i'd send them another email. I asked a few different questions at different times via email. I had two people respond to the same question, and no-one respond to another question! Sounds like they have growing pains from too much success.





WLB said:


> Hope you get yours sorted out, good luck


Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback. Here is what I keep getting when I try to email:Unable to submit your request. Please, try again later

Still working on Facebook and Skype.


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

I had good luck on their website (garbaruk.com). Go to (about us) and select (contact us). You will be shown a form to fill out, then submit it.

There is about 10 hours difference in time. Their workday begins about late evening here.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

And the beat goes on! :skep:

Note from Garbaruk:"Unfortunately, our XD-compatible cassette is incompatible with Onyx rear hubs, as described in our manual attached to this email (it’s been prepared this week, so you were not able to look through it beforehand)

We can fully refund you if you would like to return the cassette back to us

Sorry for the inconveniences". I can't figure out how to attach their .pdf because it's larger than allowed here, but I can email it to you if interested.

These guys (Garbaruk) are good, it's just difficult to test every application before releasing a product.

Well, that's the official word. Guess I wasn't as crazy as I was beginning to think I was. I believe it will still work with a slight mod to the Outer lockring (by chamfering the inside edge).

More to follow.


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Amazing! My 10-50 works great with my Onyx hub. Best shifting cassette I've had and it's solidly attached to the hub.

There must be a point where they decide it's not worth the time and effort to re-engineer a new version, just to include such a small market share hub like Onyx. Maybe the 10-50 cassette was modded and the 10-46 was not, for some reason. I don't know.
Good luck


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

10/50 11s V2 @ 316g (cassette+lockring) that's 9g less than their previous cassette.
Now allowing 40Nm installation.









http://garbaruk.com/


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm currently running an XX1 derailleur, cassette, and twist shifter. I'm trying to decide between the Garbaruk 10-48 with the stock XX1 derailleur or the 10-50 with the Garbaruk cage. Any recommendations? Is the large jump to the 50t noticeable? Is shifting better with one vs. the other?


----------



## Dphoward (Jul 29, 2013)

such a bummer. have an onyx hub and just read their site and mine won't work. thanks for posting that info. Would have ordered it!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Dphoward said:


> such a bummer. have an onyx hub and just read their site and mine won't work. thanks for posting that info. Would have ordered it!


Don't despair, mine is running great now. I modified the outer lockring by chamfering the inside edge and in the process removed (shortened) several threads. I did this by hand with a chamfer tool. Still 4-5 threads remain, which should be enough for the task*. 
I have several rides on the cassette and I really like it. Shifts are clean and the gear gaps are about right. 
I am in contact with Gabaruk who wanted to know how my mod worked, so we'll see if they incorporate something similar in the future. It would be a shame if Garbaruk missed out on the potential business, and Onyx users on such a nice cassette.

* Not sure the total function of the outer lockring, however my guess is it serves as a redundant position lock of the inner lockring, and it also keeps the threads clean for future removal. Can't see any other purpose. They recommend a maximum torque of 40nm, and I only torqued to 10.


----------



## grizfish (Oct 24, 2011)

Dphoward said:


> such a bummer. have an onyx hub and just read their site and mine won't work. thanks for posting that info. Would have ordered it!


Some Onyx XD hubs will work. Mine worked just fine. Their new instructions are very specific:
http://garbaruk.com/files/GARBARUK XD CASSETTE COMPATIBILITY TEST.pdf

"Garbaruk XD-compatible cassette is not compatible with the following rear hub models:
Hope 4 Pro
Some Onyx rear hub models"


----------



## Dphoward (Jul 29, 2013)

for sure. I followed their instructions and used the lockring tool and there's a gap...


----------



## go_deep (Feb 5, 2009)

I got my 10-48 a few weeks back and just getting around to installing it. Ran into a big problem with the machining of the the 42 tooth ring. One of the teeth is machined a little off so the chain will not drop over top of it. I have attached a picture and have emailed Garbaruk so I will keep you posted on their customer service. Shifting was smooth on every ring but the 42 and no problem with the 48 ring using a XT medium cage w/ no aftermarket cage.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

go_deep said:


> I got my 10-48 a few weeks back and just getting around to installing it. Ran into a big problem with the machining of the the 42 tooth ring. One of the teeth is machined a little off so the chain will not drop over top of it. I have attached a picture and have emailed Garbaruk so I will keep you posted on their customer service. Shifting was smooth on every ring but the 42 and no problem with the 48 ring using a XT medium cage w/ no aftermarket cage.


Boy, that's weird! I'm sure you checked, but does it occur at the same spot on the gear every time...just to eliminate the chain as an issue. Did you measure tooth to tooth distance?


----------



## Go-deep (Mar 25, 2014)

Simplemind said:


> Boy, that's weird! I'm sure you checked, but does it occur at the same spot on the gear every time...just to eliminate the chain as an issue. Did you measure tooth to tooth distance?


The chain in the previous posts picture is the the old chain from the drivetrain I'm swapping out. I tried a brand new KMC chain and it was even worse trying to fit over all the teeth on the 42. Pictures showing new KMC chain on the 42 tooth and than on the next ring down it fits fine. The chain sits nicely on all the rings except the 42. I'm assuming the older chain fit a little better because it's been stretched.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Go-deep said:


> The chain in the previous posts picture is the the old chain from the drivetrain I'm swapping out. I tried a brand new KMC chain and it was even worse trying to fit over all the teeth on the 42. Pictures showing new KMC chain on the 42 tooth and than on the next ring down it fits fine. The chain sits nicely on all the rings except the 42. I'm assuming the older chain fit a little better because it's been stretched.
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yeah, prolly enough "slop" on the old chain. I'm sure Garbaruk will stand behind it, just takes them awhile to respond. Keep us apprised!


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Go-deep said:


> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


oh boy. I've never seen a cassette like this where the chain doesn't fit, looks like machining tolerances are way off. That brings up huge doubts about general product quality and if the other sprockets are really that well machined either. I'd send this piece of junk cassette back and get a Sram XD instead.


----------



## VonFalkenhausen (Jun 26, 2014)

Steel Calf said:


> oh boy. I've never seen a cassette like this where the chain doesn't fit, looks like machining tolerances are way off. That brings up huge doubts about general product quality and if the other sprockets are really that well machined either. I'd send this piece of junk cassette back and get a Sram XD instead.


I would give them a chance to correct the problem, sometimes things go wrong. This is a small company making a solid effort at competing with the titans of the industry and that is not easy. I have been running one of their 3-cog expanders from a couple of years back and it has been excellent. It was hands down the best solution anyone came up with at the time when wide range 10-speed conversions were still all the rage. Light, durable, very nicely made and reasonably priced, the magic combination. Still going strong. I expect that they will take care of this problem, and if so it won't affect my plans to get one of their cassettes for an upcoming build.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Steel Calf said:


> I'd send this piece of junk cassette back and get a Sram XD instead.


I fail to detect the facitiousness in your post!


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Steel Calf said:


> oh boy. I've never seen a cassette like this where the chain doesn't fit, looks like machining tolerances are way off. That brings up huge doubts about general product quality and if the other sprockets are really that well machined either. I'd send this piece of junk cassette back and get a Sram XD instead.


I was just about to order one, but if the current batch has some QC issues maybe I'll wait a few months for any issues to be worked out.


----------



## Go-deep (Mar 25, 2014)

Well I heard back from Garbaruk this morning, they were quick with getting back with me. The email I received back stated "We will investigate this issue and send you a replacement cassette ASAP". Chalk one up for a quick reply, I'll keep y'all posted once I receive the new cassette.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdilf (Sep 21, 2006)

I was also about to order one but this gives me pause…
thread subscribed.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

tdilf said:


> I was also about to order one but this gives me pause&#8230;
> thread subscribed.


It would me too, however as a "now satisfied user", I wouldn't be too concerned. Even though I had to modify the outer lockring, I wanted the weight reduction and the solid one piece gearset (no rivets except on the 48t) enough to go to the trouble. Even the 48t gear has nice machine screws attaching it to the cassette body making it replaceable.

My take is they are having some typical new production growing pains. They were more than willing to refund my costs, but I wanted to make it work because I think it's the best 11sp solution on the market right now.


----------



## hookem34 (Jun 2, 2016)

Quick update:

I have two rides on my 11-48t cassette and it is really nice. I am running a Shimano m-9000 XTR medium cage derailure without any issues. Shifting is smoothest with the clutch in the "off" position. It has taken a bit of fidgeting with the barrel adjusters to get the shifting where I wanted it.

It back pedals perfectly in the 48t cog and is getting more and more quiet each time I ride it. It also reduced the weight of my bike by nearly 6 ounces.


----------



## toccard66 (Mar 13, 2018)

WLB - I have an XT rear mech (MC) and it can handle the 11-50 Garbaruk cassette. Shifting is good and I didn't need to use their cage extension.


----------



## E20 (Apr 5, 2018)

This is my first post. Many thanks for the info. on this posting....JUST what I was looking for!

I am thinking about purchasing their 11-50 cassette. However, I need to check to see if there is adequate clearance on my frame with the larger diameter cassette. I am using an 11-36 now.

Would someone consider letting me know what the diameter is of the 11-50?
Many thanks!
Bob


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Isn't the diameter of any 50t cog ~50*0.5"/pi or just a hair under 8"?


----------



## E20 (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't know....math is NOT my strength.
I was actually told a somewhat different number.

I figured I would ask if someone could measure the diameter of the actual Garbaruk 11-50 cassette, and share it. That would be helpful.


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

Go-deep said:


> Well I heard back from Garbaruk this morning, they were quick with getting back with me. The email I received back stated "We will investigate this issue and send you a replacement cassette ASAP". Chalk one up for a quick reply, I'll keep y'all posted once I receive the new cassette.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Did you get a replacement yet?


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm interested in ordered an XD cassette. I notice that on the 46t the gap is 2t less than the gap between 36 and 42. That seems a little odd since the lowest cog often has the biggest gap to get to it on other cassettes; I'm assuming it is because there is just one type of cluster for the first 10 rings, ending in 42t. Anyways, this makes me think the 48t model makes the most sense because then the last two gaps are the same size, 6t.

Cogs
10-12-14-16-19-22-26-30-36-42-46
10-12-14-16-19-22-26-30-36-42-48
10-12-14-16-19-22-26-30-36-42-50


Who is running the 48t with a Sram derailleur? On the one hand, I feel like I might as well get the modified cage to get good shifting; on the other hand, it's more money and it's one more thing to swap out.


----------



## E20 (Apr 5, 2018)

The folks at Garbaruk responded quickly.
The diameter of the 11-50 cassette is "approximately 205mm", or
approximately 8.07 inches.


----------



## Go-deep (Mar 25, 2014)

dromond said:


> Did you get a replacement yet?


Not yet they mailed it on March 22nd but the tracking number was not working. I emailed them about that and this is their response:
"Sorry but we cannot provide you with correct tracking information due to the system failure at delivery company

They assure your order was shipped and will be delivered soon

*Please keep in touch with me if you do not receive your order in 2 weeks times from the date of notification about shipping accepted

*Thanks a lot

*Please do not hesitate to contact me if you have any questions."
******************
It's has been over 2 weeks so I sent an email to them again this morning, waiting for their reply.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Any reports after 6-12 months? cassette looks very light (not too much metal), Does it hold up ?


----------



## PMaj (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a question about the Hope Pro 4 hubs and why they will not work. Is it something to do with the drive side spacer?
Thx


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

it looks it won't work with *Hope XD* hub,
http://garbaruk.com/files/GARBARUK XD CASSETTE COMPATIBILITY TEST.pdf

but _Hope shimano style freehub_ should be fine


----------



## Go-deep (Mar 25, 2014)

Update on my warranty cassette. It was shipped on March 22nd, the tracking number has never worked, I notified Garbaruk and they checked with the shipping company and assured me it has shipped and if I did not receive it in 2 weeks to let them know. I emailed them on April 8th because I still had not received the replacement cassette. I received a response this morning:

"Sorry for the delayed delivery.
I have already sent the letter to the shipping company for the search As to refund - we have a certain policy regarding shipping and refund -*https://garbaruk.com/return-policy-and-warranty
I will let you know when I got some news"

So it appears I will need to wait 45 days from when the replacement was shipped out to get a refund or to have a new cassette mailed out. 
Grrrrr, was really hoping to have this cassette on and ready before heading to Sea Otter.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I had an order with them that shipped on March 26 and arrived a couple days ago. It was registered and needed a signature.


----------



## Go-deep (Mar 25, 2014)

dundundata said:


> I had an order with them that shipped on March 26 and arrived a couple days ago. It was registered and needed a signature.


That is how my cassette that is being warrantied was, pretty quick shipping requiring a signature. Just a little frustrating that I paid for the cassette on February 9th (the one being warrantied) and still do not have working cassette.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

New to the thread after seeing this on PinkBike this morning. I have Hope Pro 4 hubs (12x142) with an XD driver. Will a 10-46 fit my Hope P4? 

I know the new version E13 with the pinch bolt needs some type of shim to fit and that turned me away from it.

Thanks for any help as I'm not sure why my Hope XD driver is different than any other freakin' XD driver out there??


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

read this thread a bit, especially, 3-4 posts above


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

razorjack said:


> read this thread a bit, especially, 3-4 posts above


I saw the link you provided but it doesn't work.....


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

pinkbike just posted a review today


----------



## hookem34 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have been running the 11-48T Shimano driver and a Shimano XTR chain, XTR derailleur and shifter and wolftooth oval ring. Shifts are crisp but noisy.

Anyone running a SRAM Eagle chain on a Shimano drivetrain with this cassette?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

D Bone said:


> New to the thread after seeing this on PinkBike this morning.


Link: https://m.pinkbike.com/news/garbaru...peed-cassette-for-sram-xd-drivers-review.html


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

hookem34 said:


> I have been running the 11-48T Shimano driver and a Shimano XTR chain, XTR derailleur and shifter and wolftooth oval ring. Shifts are crisp but noisy.
> 
> Anyone running a SRAM Eagle chain on a Shimano drivetrain with this cassette?


Very similar, running the GX Eagle chain with the e13 9-46t


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I just received my 10-48 (XD) cassette last week. It took about a month to receive it after ordering. I installed it, along with a new SRAM XX1 chain, and adjusted the derailleur so it shifts well on the street. I can also back-pedal while in the 48t cog with no problems. I have a XX1 derailleur and twist shifter. I haven't had it on the trails yet.


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anyone know if the XD cassette fits a Hope Pro 2 EVO? I've seen the specs on the Garbaruk website, but haven't measured yet myself. I sent them an email asking, but received no response.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I rode mine for the first time yesterday. It's 10-48, using an XX1 derailleur, twist shifter, and new XX1 chain. Shifting was good, maybe not quite as crisp as the stock XX1 cassette, but it was fine. I did notice some noise when in the largest 2 or 3 cogs, so maybe I need to play with the b-tension screw some more. I did a 16-mile ride with some steep climbs, and it was nice to have that lower climbing gear for those climbs.


----------



## lkgeo (Oct 31, 2006)

Following, hoping to hear about a 10-46 or -48 cassette that works with Hope Pro 4 Evo hub, XD driver, and X01 rd. I heard about one person who filed down the HP4 flange to get the Garbaruk to fit; not sure I'd trust myself to do that. & I'd rather not purchase a SRAM cassette, then swap in a Wolf Tooth cog. Sounds like e*thirteen might be the closest option...


----------



## lkgeo (Oct 31, 2006)

p.s. I heard back from Garbaruk this morning:
Thank you for the request
Our XD-compatible cassette is compatible with Hope Pro 4 hub


----------



## Go-deep (Mar 25, 2014)

Follow up, finally received my XD driver 10 to 48 11 speed cassette yesterday. (warranty on the first one, then the replacement got lost in the mail..3rd time was the charm) Got it installed with no problems on a I9 12x142 hub on a Cannondale Scalpel. I tried using a brand new KMC DLC chain but shifting was terrible. Put a Sram PC-X1 chain on and shifts great with a GS Shimano XT RD.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Go-deep said:


> I tried using a brand new KMC DLC chain but shifting was terrible.


Please don't ever use kmc dlc ever again, it's yet another gimmick to earn quick bucks from riders who love more bling on their bikes. The normal gold or silver sl or el lines are better in every way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

lkgeo said:


> Following, hoping to hear about a 10-46 or -48 cassette that works with Hope Pro 4 Evo hub, XD driver, and X01 rd. I heard about one person who filed down the HP4 flange to get the Garbaruk to fit; not sure I'd trust myself to do that. & I'd rather not purchase a SRAM cassette, then swap in a Wolf Tooth cog. Sounds like e*thirteen might be the closest option...


Same here..... I'm hoping since Garbaruk has the capability to produce a cassette, then they can offer a reworked Hope Pro 4 end cap as well, or they'll be missing out on a lot of orders.


----------



## DrewBird (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got my 11-46 Shimano cassette in. Just under 3 weeks from placing the order to arrival in Seattle. While I was at it I got an oval ring, anodized orange for maximum matchy-matchy with my Ripmo frame. Both are really nice pieces of kit, and based on one ride seem to work fantastically.

I really like the 11-46, much lighter than an XT 11-46, and with better gear spacing, and it saves me getting an XD driver body. 42T is all I really need out back for 95% of my local trails, so with this setup I'll be running the chain on a steel cog with a better chainline in those situations, with the 46 on deck for very steep stuff or when my legs are blown.

Incidentally, I checked with Garbaruk and they are happy to sell a replacement aluminum large cog for their cassettes separately, if that wears out first. Not listed on their site but available, and looks to be easy to swap out with 3 T-20 bolts on the back of the unit.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

DrewBird said:


> Incidentally, I checked with Garbaruk and they are happy to sell a replacement aluminum large cog for their cassettes separately, if that wears out first. Not listed on their site but available, and looks to be easy to swap out with 3 T-20 bolts on the back of the unit.


Awesome, thanks for posting


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

D Bone said:


> Same here..... I'm hoping since Garbaruk has the capability to produce a cassette, then they can offer a reworked Hope Pro 4 end cap as well, or they'll be missing out on a lot of orders.


why not to flood Hope with complains about non-standard XD hub body ?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

razorjack said:


> why not to flood Hope with complains about non-standard XD hub body ?


I did that ready and got no response. Hope definitely marches to their own drum with the XD driver, because not only does the Garbaruk cassette not fit, but the new E13 pinch bolt style 9-46 cassette needs a lame 'shim' to work with it as well.


----------



## burndtjamb (Oct 14, 2004)

Davide said:


> It might have been off because I just finished installing the thingy ... but I always ride it in the on position, set up on the light side it is buttery smooth ...
> 
> BTW: I love the 48. I was on 1042 x 28 and I thought that I was going to put a 30 in front after going 1048. But the 48 x 28 combo goes up a wall! VERY nice! And Garbaruk shows once again how you do not need 12 (or even 11) gears to have a 480-500% range ...
> 
> I still think the future should have read 10 speed, 1042 with a DUAL upfront and single DI2 shifting. It is now obvious that to get to to 500% range with 1x you end up with the same weight of the ditto set up ... might as well keep the front derailleur and get a 600-plus% range!


Folks with the Garbaruk 11-48 and Shimano GS rear derailleur w/ stock cage: Are you still happy with the shifting performance using the stock cage or did you end up switching to a modified cage (e.g. Garbaruk, Wolfcage, OneUp Shark, etc.)? Also, are you running this on a full suspension vs. hardtail bike?

I currently have a XTR M9000 GS with Goatlink 11 (for my current 10-42 X01 setup) but Wolftooth claims the Goatlink 11 isn't optimized for 11-48(49), so I'm tempted to see if I can get by with the stock b-knuckle


----------



## Keithyk (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi, is there anyone here using XTR Di2 couple with Garbaruk 11-50+cage? Is there any issue with the shifting? 

I am experiencing with shifting problem, it does not shift correctly and always skip a few cogs in between. I have to set the adjustment to -16 of the RD in order to shift to 50t but down shift is not smooth at all and skipping a few cogs.

I am wondering what had caused this. Suspecting a few things as below
1. The cage was not correctly installed. From Garbaruk’s Installation Guide, the cage is supposed to have to direct hole for XT and XTR cage, but seems this is for the 10 speed cage. The 11 speed cage seems to have the same position for installation to XT or XTR
2. Frame structure, could it be the alignment of the RD and smaller cog not correctly aligned?

Appreciate anyone here could advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Did they raise their prices significantly recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tronner (Dec 13, 2012)

Going from an 11 speed 10-42 SRAM GX to a 10-48 Garbaruk. Going to order a new chain as well. Stay with an 11 speed chain, correct? Maybe two links longer than current?


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

I recently also got the Garbaruk 11sp 10-50 (new version - New lockring, & special tool. up to 60 Nm). Had no problem installing it on my Novatec XD free hub, used the Garbaruk supplied tool for the inner lockring and standard lockring cassette tool for the outer lockring. Shifting is fantastic, the best I ever had. My shifter is SRAM GX 11sp, chain is also 11sp and my RD is SRAM EAGLE GX (EAGLE 12sp RD on a 11sp system). Works great. Before I was riding the SRAM EAGLE X01 set (with XG-1295 12sp. 10-50sp cassette), shifting with this Garbaruk is AT LEAST as good as the EAGLE, maybe even better. It is a simpler system, I experience less chain jumping from cog to cog by its self time to time while riding and similar issues. I did not get the Garbaruk to save € over the EAGLE or anything, just wanted to try it and to have a simpler drive train, 11sp instead of 12. I have a second wheel set for winter riding with cassette Sunrace 11sp 11-50. It was about 1/3 of the price of the Garbaruk, 200g heavier (those wheels are heavy anyway, so no matter). Shifting with the Sunrace is good. Compared to the Garbaruk, Sunrace is noticeable less smooth and responsive. Eagle is also better than the Sunrace. After swapping the wheels for the first time when spring began, I can also tell that there is a huge difference having the smallest cog 11 or 10!!! I have a 34t chain ring, perfect for me. I can climb everything and I have the necessary speed to get to and back from trails. 
I totally agree with what was mentioned earlier in this thread: „If you want to get the 500% gear range, you don't have to go 12 speed“, and with: „I think it's the best 11sp solution on the market right now“


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Will the sram XX1 11 speed derailure work smoothly with the Garbaruk 50 cassette?


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

It will work, but not smoothly. I tried the SRAM GX 1x11 RD on the Sunrace 11sp 11-50 cassette (which is on my other wheel set). With the Garbaruk 50 cassette it will be the same. I mentioned it in the Sunrace cassette forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...ks/sunrace-cassette-wide-range-962391-12.html
Simply those SRAM 11sp derailures are designed to take only up to 42t. Of course your XX1 is much higher end stuff compared to the GX I used so shifting with it should be smoother just principally, but it's the same range/reach so same problem I suppose. On my GX 11sp I had to screw the b-screw all the way in so it would reach the 50t cog. It did not have much of a problem to shift to the 50 cog, but on the other end it was a big problem. Since b-screw moved the RD way up and back, the chain did not "wrap" around the smaller cogs good enough, so on that end of the cassette shifting was unacceptably slow. I was advised to try the Eagle derailure on the 11sp system which I did and I am more than satisfied. The Eagle GX is quite cheap anyway.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

EOS_ said:


> It will work, but not smoothly. I tried the SRAM GX 1x11 RD on the Sunrace 11sp 11-50 cassette (which is on my other wheel set). With the Garbaruk 50 cassette it will be the same. I mentioned it in the Sunrace cassette forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...ks/sunrace-cassette-wide-range-962391-12.html
> Simply those SRAM 11sp derailures are designed to take only up to 42t. Of course your XX1 is much higher end stuff compared to the GX I used so shifting with it should be smoother just principally, but it's the same range/reach so same problem I suppose. On my GX 11sp I had to screw the b-screw all the way in so it would reach the 50t cog. It did not have much of a problem to shift to the 50 cog, but on the other end it was a big problem. Since b-screw moved the RD way up and back, the chain did not "wrap" around the smaller cogs good enough, so on that end of the cassette shifting was unacceptably slow. I was advised to try the Eagle derailure on the 11sp system which I did and I am more than satisfied. The Eagle GX is quite cheap anyway.


I may just sell my brand new XX1 11speed derailure and get x01 Eagle!! Building up a new yeti SB 100


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

EOS_ said:


> Shifting is fantastic, the best I ever had. My shifter is SRAM GX 11sp, chain is also 11sp and my *RD is SRAM EAGLE GX* (EAGLE 12sp RD on a 11sp system). Works great. Before I was riding the SRAM EAGLE X01 set (with XG-1295 12sp. 10-50sp cassette), shifting with this Garbaruk is AT LEAST as good as the EAGLE, maybe even better.


Great feedback on being able to use an Eagle GX RD with an 11sp cassette. I contacted Garbaruk about that (albeit for the Shimano 11-50 cassette), and they didn't know or wouldn't comment on whether it'd work

According to peeps here on MTBR, it's also possible to use a 12sp Eagle shifter in place of an 11sp.


----------



## davesupra (Sep 2, 2013)

PuddleDuck said:


> Great feedback on being able to use an Eagle GX RD with an 11sp cassette. I contacted Garbaruk about that (albeit for the Shimano 11-50 cassette), and they didn't know or wouldn't comment on whether it'd work
> 
> According to peeps here on MTBR, it's also possible to use a 12sp Eagle shifter in place of an 11sp.


I'm also using a 11 speed shifter with an eagle derraileur, works great. I'm using a 11-50 11 speed cassette.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone tried a Garbaruk xd cassette with Ibis branded hubs? Ibis 938 and Ibis 942 Carbon Logo wheels has these hubs. The 27,5" version also, 738 and 742.


----------



## jdr120 (Dec 7, 2009)

Have any of you had creaking issues with the 11-46 cassette (it's on a shimano hub).. It's quiet for about half a ride then creaks in the lower gears (1-4). I pulled it off after 6 rides, and went back to the xt cassette.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

EOS_ said:


> On my GX 11sp I had to screw the b-screw all the way in so it would reach the 50t cog. It did not have much of a problem to shift to the 50 cog, but on the other end it was a big problem. Since b-screw moved the RD way up and back, the chain did not "wrap" around the smaller cogs good enough, so on that end of the cassette shifting was unacceptably slow. I was advised to try the Eagle derailure on the 11sp system which I did and I am more than satisfied. The Eagle GX is quite cheap anyway.


I've met the same problems when tried X01 11sp with 10-48t Garbaruk cassette. Not enough range to provide good and quick shifting at all gears. It may work at a hardtail, but on a full suspension bike a chain is too long for that combination...

Moreover even with Eagle GX rear deraileur shifting is not perfect (compared with Eagle and native 11sp Sram cassettes). If b-tension adjusted using an Eagle gauge the shifting at low end of cassette (small cogs) is really terrible with KMC 11-93 chain (almost new). Haven't tried another chain yet...


----------



## Tronner (Dec 13, 2012)

I just installed my 10-48 Garbaruk on a GX 11 speed system with HD freehub. I did have to buy a GX Eagle derailleur as well. Trying to get it dialed in and so far shifting is "good" but not great. Will report back. Seems like B-tension, high and low limit, and cable tension have to be exactly right - although I suppose somewhat true for most systems.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

I put on my 10-50 11 speed cassette about a week ago and I’m not having the same love for the Garbaruk as seems the norm. I usually don’t have any trouble setting up most thing bike so I’m baffled. 

My set up is YT Capra 29, XTR shifter and rear d with the Garbaruk cage. SRAM X01 11sp chain new and One Up 30t ova also new. 

Symptoms are good shifting on the smaller 5 rings. In the bigger gears I can always get the 50 to work well, but almost never the second gear. And if the 2 gear works ok then the 3 gear works even worse. By not working well I mean there is a lot of grinding noise and the chain is trying to grab the next gear. Occasionally when downshifting (to a bigger ring) the chain skips and drops down to the 10 and grinds like mad. Also when descending in gear 7 or 8 ish I’ve had the chain drop to the 10 twice. Not super cool when in a Big Mountain Enduro stage. 

I’ve triple checked my derailleur hanger is true. I can get it super crisp on the work stand, but any load and it turns to crap. 

Next step replace shift cable and housing, try a SLX derailleur from a different bike then? I really want this thing to work. I love the Shimano shifter. But am getting close to going Eagle.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

Monster Truck said:


> Next step replace shift cable and housing, try a SLX derailleur from a different bike then? I really want this thing to work. I love the Shimano shifter. But am getting close to going Eagle.


Problems at downshifting mean cable/housing is probably not a cause. Сheck the chain length, too long chain may result in problems like you described above. Also try to screw b-tension more than usual (Sram recommends ~15 mm clearance, not sure about Shimano with custom cage)


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Monster Truck said:


> I put on my 10-50 11 speed cassette about a week ago and I'm not having the same love for the Garbaruk as seems the norm. I usually don't have any trouble setting up most thing bike so I'm baffled.
> 
> My set up is YT Capra 29, XTR shifter and rear d with the Garbaruk cage. SRAM X01 11sp chain new and One Up 30t ova also new.
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons I went with Eagle after years of hacked drivetrains - built as a whole, Eagle is not perfect but it works.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

mevnet said:


> One of the main reasons I went with Eagle after years of hacked drivetrains - built as a whole, Eagle is not perfect but it works.


I feel ya. It has been YEARS since I've had a single brand, out of the box drive train. Closest thing was the XTR 11sp with the e13 9-46. But the 46t kept folding over under heavy loads. E13 is great about warranty, but I like things that don't break... 
I get on my road bike with 10 year old 10speed Ulterga and it just works.

I'm still hopeful that I can get this Ukrainian thing working. Surely is a beautifully machined piece of metal.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

accordnick said:


> Problems at downshifting mean cable/housing is probably not a cause. Сheck the chain length, too long chain may result in problems like you described above. Also try to screw b-tension more than usual (Sram recommends ~15 mm clearance, not sure about Shimano with custom cage)


Good tips. I'll check this evening. Thanks. Since this is modeled on Eagle I'll watch the Eagle setup videos and do it as best as possible.


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Nothing works perfectly. My set up which I am very pleased with as I mentioned earlier above (Garbaruk 10-50 11sp, Eagle GX RD) also skips/grinds once in a while. But the Eagle X01 also did!!! Maybe even more often. Good luck.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

EOS_ said:


> Nothing works perfectly. My set up which I am very pleased with as I mentioned earlier above (Garbaruk 10-50 11sp, Eagle GX RD) also skips/grinds once in a while. But the Eagle X01 also did!!! Maybe even more often. Good luck.


I fear that is true, I just don't want to accept it.

Last night I changed cable and housing, put on a new derailleur hanger, put on a GX Eagle chain and cleaned and readjusted everything. Chain length was correct before. Basically any longer and it won't be tight in the 10t, any shorter will rip the rear derailleur off with suspension compression. I tightened the b screw quite a bit.

Riding around the neighborhood seems better, probably still need a couple minor adjustments to get real nice, but I think it's close.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

One ride after setting it up properly I’m quite happy. The Shimano cage adaptor seems to take the 50t just fine. Bottom line, never over look the basics. Fresh chain, shift cable and housing goes a long way to drive train happiness.


----------



## Chonggo (Jul 12, 2009)

jdr120 said:


> Have any of you had creaking issues with the 11-46 cassette (it's on a shimano hub).. It's quiet for about half a ride then creaks in the lower gears (1-4). I pulled it off after 6 rides, and went back to the xt cassette.


I had friends who experienced this creaking issue. The creaking only happens when on the high gears (11t and 13t). One was solved when we found out he had a spacer on this cassette. He used to run a 10 speed drivetrain on an 11 speed hub, so he had to put a spacer. When he upgraded to 11 speed, he forgot to remove the spacer. After removing the spacer, the creaking was gone.

The problems is when splines on the shimano freehub isn't fully engaged on the 11t cog due to the spacer. In time, dirt would get in the gap and cause the creaking.

Another friend who had a creaking problem was able to solve it by cleaning and putting a little grease on the tip of the free hub where the 11t is sitting.

HOpe this helps..


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to answer my own question. Garbaruk XD cassette almost works with Ibis branded hubs. The outer lockring interferes just a little with the endcap. Some filing inside it solves the problem.


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

for the people in the US that ordered cassettes, did you use express shipping or standard mail?


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Standard here, as I wasn't in a hurry. If I remember correctly, it took longer for them to process the order than to receive once it was shipped, something like 10 days.


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

just pulled the trigger on a 10-50 cassette with RD cage. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## lkgeo (Oct 31, 2006)

pedrosalas7 said:


> for the people in the US that ordered cassettes, did you use express shipping or standard mail?


Standard here too; I wasn't in a hurry either. 
It's working well--10x50 with X01 derailleur and the Garbaruk long cage; XD driver; Hope hub.


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

good, i'll be using 10-50 on a hope hub with m8000 RD and the garbaruk cage.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Well, I had a DT Swiss 350 / XM481 wheelset built to replace my Hope Pro 4 set, so I just ordered a chrome 11 speed 10-46XD Garbaruk cassette.

Pretty stoked at the gearing I'll have and I just hope it works as well as its price tag says it will....... I'll update when I get it installed on my X1 drivetrain.


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm waiting on my cassette, I got the shipping notice on friday. hopefully it get here quickly.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I found that the b-adjustment setting is critical to good shifting with the Garbaruk -- much more sensitive than with my stock cassette. I have an XX1 derailleur and was not totally happy with the shifting after I installed my Garbaruk 10-48 cassette. I was at an event that had a SRAM booth, and I had a SRAM tech adjust it for me. He screwed the b-adjust way in and said that the SRAM derailleur needs 12-15mm of spacing between the top pulley and largest cog due to their design (13mm is the SRAM recommended spacing). After this adjustment, my shifting was horrible both up and down the cassette. I adjusted it so that the distance was about 3-5mm, as close as possible without it rubbing when shifting to the largest cog, and now the shifting is good.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

jabrabu said:


> I adjusted it so that the distance was about 3-5mm, as close as possible without it rubbing when shifting to the largest cog, and now the shifting is good.


I've done it the similar way, but anyway sometimes a shifting from 10 to 9 cog is lazy.


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

I ordered a 10-46 XD cassette direct from Garbaruk a couple days ago. Just got this email from them today:



> We are very sorry to let you know that your order will be delayed. It will be sent in the beginning of the next week
> We launch the new version of XD cassette with some modification in the construction to guarantee its proper operation
> 
> Thank you for understanding


Not sure what the change is, makes me wonder if there's some known issue with the current batch? Yes, I would like "proper operation" thank you!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

jimw said:


> I ordered a 10-46 XD cassette direct from Garbaruk a couple days ago. Just got this email from them today:
> 
> Not sure what the change is, makes me wonder if there's some known issue with the current batch? Yes, I would like "proper operation" thank you!


I received the exact same email this morning.... I replied back to verify that I will be receiving the 'new' XD version and she immediately replied with a yes.

I'm not sure what changed, but I'm all for running incremental improvements, so hopefully it will be worth the wait.


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

*e-13 9-46 vs Garbaruk 10-46*

Has anyone on this thread A-B comparison tested the e-13 and Garbaruk cassettes? It seems that they both have their reliability issues, at this writing I am kinda leaning towards the e-13 as they have proven to have great customer service (i.e. they warranty faulty cassettes quickly) and residing in states, in a pinch I can have an e-13 delivered in 2-3 days.

Conversely, Garbaruk's fabrication and finish looks to be superior to the e-13. My primary concern is Garbaruk's quality control, customer service and the down time challenges presented with long international shipping time frames.

Any opinions or actual experience shared is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

CDIDriver said:


> Has anyone on this thread A-B comparison tested the e-13 and Garbaruk cassettes? It seems that they both have their reliability issues, at this writing I am kinda leaning towards the e-13 as they have proven to have great customer service (i.e. they warranty faulty cassettes quickly) and residing in states, in a pinch I can have an e-13 delivered in 2-3 days.
> 
> Conversely, Garbaruk's fabrication and finish looks to be superior to the e-13. My primary concern is Garbaruk's quality control, customer service and the down time challenges presented with long international shipping time frames.
> 
> Any opinions or actual experience shared is greatly appreciated.


Can't comment on issues with either, but I ordered my garbaruk cassette on 07/06 and it's being delivered today. faster than I was expecting given what's been said here.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

D Bone said:


> I received the exact same email this morning.... I replied back to verify that I will be receiving the 'new' XD version and she immediately replied with a yes.
> 
> I'm not sure what changed, but I'm all for running incremental improvements, so hopefully it will be worth the wait.


I received a shipping and tracking email today just like Garbaruk said I would..... so far, so good.


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

I got mine yesterday and it mounted with no issues to my Hope pro2 evo hub with XD driver. I also installed a derailleur cage which was pretty simple.

I need to adjust chain length and all that today but so far so good. It's a very good looking cassette. and a lot lighter than I thought it would be.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

CDIDriver said:


> Has anyone on this thread A-B comparison tested the e-13 and Garbaruk cassettes? It seems that they both have their reliability issues, at this writing I am kinda leaning towards the e-13 as they have proven to have great customer service (i.e. they warranty faulty cassettes quickly) and residing in states, in a pinch I can have an e-13 delivered in 2-3 days.
> 
> Conversely, Garbaruk's fabrication and finish looks to be superior to the e-13. My primary concern is Garbaruk's quality control, customer service and the down time challenges presented with long international shipping time frames.
> 
> Any opinions or actual experience shared is greatly appreciated.


Not an exact reply, but I've got e13 9-44 and Garbaruk 10-48. Briefly, e13 cassette design is sucks. It consists of 2 parts, 3 large cogs are aluminium. Not easy to install, requires a custom tool and two chain whips (or deinstall it on the bike holding by a chain). e13 cassete often begins to creak, they released the silence kit that fixes it but not completely (a support in EU is almost useless). Compared with e13 Garbaruk cassete is a piece of art. But... the shifting is better on e13...

I wish I bought Sram Eagle. )


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anyone used both the ZTTO 11-50 and Garbaruk 11-50? I'm curious about how the difference in how the different gaps between gears on the two different cassettes affects riders?

ZTTO 11, 13, 15, 18, 21, 24, 28, 32, 38, 44, 50

Garbaruk 11, 13, 15, 17, 20, 24, 28, 32, 36, 42, 50


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

Does anyone else have this problem - I have a Garbaruk 11-48 cassette (the rest of the drivetrain consists of an Absoluteblack direct mount oval 30T, Canfield Bros. crankset, XT M8000 derailleur, and SRAM XX1 chain). When I'm in the top 2 gears (48 and 42), the drivetrain is silent. However, the drivetrain makes a constant creaking noise when in the 37 and below cogs. The noise seems to get louder as you get into in the smaller gears. It has nothing to do with suspension, because the second I stop pedaling, the creaking stops. This happens even when the chain and cassette are freshly cleaned/lubed.


----------



## leanbear (Sep 23, 2017)

zuuds said:


> Does anyone else have this problem - I have a Garbaruk 11-48 cassette (the rest of the drivetrain consists of an Absoluteblack direct mount oval 30T, Canfield Bros. crankset, XT M8000 derailleur, and SRAM XX1 chain). When I'm in the top 2 gears (48 and 42), the drivetrain is silent. However, the drivetrain makes a constant creaking noise when in the 37 and below cogs. The noise seems to get louder as you get into in the smaller gears. It has nothing to do with suspension, because the second I stop pedaling, the creaking stops. This happens even when the chain and cassette are freshly cleaned/lubed.


Similar situation here... I have a standard XT M8000 drivetrain including the chain with a 34t Wolftooth ring on the front.

Most gears seem fine but when the chain sits on the small cogs, specifically on the 2nd and 3rd, there is a constant noise (grinding) as if the space between the cogs would be smaller than between other cogs. Also shifting under power sometimes is quite clunky and noisy.

I have done only about 100 kms so far and maybe it can be rectified by adjusting the rear derailleur but from a product costing this much I expected better. The bike is '17 TR Smuggler.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

2 suggestions for the rubbing/ grinding noise
1. Check your chainline, if it favors the big cogs the chain will rub on the small ones
2. Have you tried an Eagle/ 12 spd chain? Check this out -


----------



## leanbear (Sep 23, 2017)

mevnet said:


> 2 suggestions for the rubbing/ grinding noise
> 1. Check your chainline, if it favors the big cogs the chain will rub on the small ones
> 2. Have you tried an Eagle/ 12 spd chain? Check this out -


Hi Mevnet/LoveMTB, thanks for suggestions!

1) I will check the chainline but one reason why I chose the WT was because it provided a corrected chainline ie 49 mm. Interestingly, when the chain is on the smallest cog the trasnismision seems smooth and quiet;

2) Ive seen quite a few of your videos  I was thinking about the SRAM Eagle chain because its narrower, maybe I will give it a try later on.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

D Bone said:


> Well, I had a DT Swiss 350 / XM481 wheelset built to replace my Hope Pro 4 set, so I just ordered a chrome 11 speed 10-46XD Garbaruk cassette.
> 
> Pretty stoked at the gearing I'll have and I just hope it works as well as its price tag says it will....... I'll update when I get it installed on my X1 drivetrain.


So apparently I am the stupidest person on the planet. I somehow assumed that the cassette was 100% steel (even though I saw the anodized large cog in this thread) but it is of course aluminum.

So when I opened my box today I was pretty bummed, pissed - and after actually reading Garbaruk's website, embarrassed to see the aluminum 46T cog.

I loosely installed the cassette just to see it mounted while battling myself and thinking about keeping it, but eventually I knew I didn't want aluminum in my drivetrain (220lb rider 200+ miles per month).

If anyone is interested in a brand new Chrome 10-46T XD cassette hit me up quick as I have it listed on eBay and Pink Bike too.

................. I'm a freaking idiot.


----------



## semi75 (Oct 5, 2017)

D Bone said:


> So apparently I am the stupidest person on the planet. I somehow assumed that the cassette was 100% steel (even though I saw the anodized large cog in this thread) but it is of course aluminum.
> 
> So when I opened my box today I was pretty bummed, pissed - and after actually reading Garbaruk's website, embarrassed to see the aluminum 46T cog.
> 
> ...


Did you take it for a test spin to see how it shifts?


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

_Sold on eBay_


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

_Double Post _


----------



## t-stoff (Jan 20, 2012)

So I got in some trouble on a couple of XCM races with my setup; SRAM X1, 11 speed, 32 front, with a SRAM pinned 10-42 cassete on the back, hardtail bike. Some hills are just a waste of watts by having to grind a lot.

First I thought, well GX 12 speed would solve the things, but it would be a wasted opportunity if didn't got a 34 ring on the front to get the full range. With this options costs would be over the top (+300 euro) on a group that is basically a SRAM version of SLX (or Deore). 

Then I even considered going XTR, M9000 is getting cheaper this days, but I had to change the hub body to a shimano one (DT Swiss 350 hubs).


I finally found this Garbaruk solution, it looks cool but I'm still not sure. 
Does it work (50t) with an X1? Well, X1 with the long cage provided by the garbaruk kit?
Do I have to change the chain to 12s? (Mine, a SRAM 11s barely got 500km). 
Thank you!


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

Price of Eagle GX upgrade kit is ~215-250 euros (depending of your country). A chainring not included though.

48t (and I guess 50t) will not work good enough with any stock SRAM 11sp derailleur. You'll have to buy a Garbaruk cage or Eagle rear der. In my Garbaruk setup (10-48t, Eagle GX der) shifts are not so crisp and fast as with Eagle GX.


----------



## t-stoff (Jan 20, 2012)

accordnick said:


> Price of Eagle GX upgrade kit is ~215-250 euros (depending of your country). A chainring not included though.
> 
> 48t (and I guess 50t) will not work good enough with any stock SRAM 11sp derailleur. You'll have to buy a Garbaruk cage or Eagle rear der. In my Garbaruk setup (10-48t, Eagle GX der) shifts are not so crisp and fast as with Eagle GX.


Yeap, everyone is saying that max is 46 on a stock 11s SRAM deraileur. So I guess I have to go on that combo Garbaruk 10-50 + cage. Thank you!
Do I keep the 11s chain?


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

t-stoff said:


> Do I keep the 11s chain?


I still keep it but 12sp chain may increase shifting quality. It's worth trying. Next time I will. )


----------



## leanbear (Sep 23, 2017)

leanbear said:


> Similar situation here... I have a standard XT M8000 drivetrain including the chain with a 34t Wolftooth ring on the front.
> 
> Most gears seem fine but when the chain sits on the small cogs, specifically on the 2nd and 3rd, there is a constant noise (grinding) as if the space between the cogs would be smaller than between other cogs. Also shifting under power sometimes is quite clunky and noisy.
> 
> I have done only about 100 kms so far and maybe it can be rectified by adjusting the rear derailleur but from a product costing this much I expected better. The bike is '17 TR Smuggler.


I followed mevnet's advice and bought GX Eagle chain for my XT M8000 + Garbaruk 11-48 cassette combo and it's... success!!

Maybe it's not 100% perfect but gear changes are smooth, relatively quick and quite. I think I will keep it like this.


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

Have not been here for some time, interesting oppinions. accordnick, I have the same setup, Eagle GX RD with Garbaruk 10-50 and 11sp chain (PG1170 I think) and I have no problem. You find the Eagle set up significantly smoother than 11sp system with Garbaruk cassette? As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I rode the Eagle X01 set up before that and after I swithched to this Garbaruk setup, I felt practically no difference when riding. Ok, Eagle X01 was a bit more smooth shifting, but I only noticed it only when spinning my bike upside down in my garage. But when riding in terrain, I think the difference is neglegeable. 
The E13 cassette shifts better than Garbaruk? This is interesting to know. I thought about the E13 9-46. More speed with the 9t than 10t cog and 46t would probably also be enough, I rarely use the 50t. This review put me off the E13, but maybe it is not true: https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...ct/e-thirteen-trs-plus-cassette-review-51469/
One more question, is there a big difference in speed 9t and 10t cog?


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

has anybody had the finish on the chromed part of the cassette flake of? I've had it for a couple of months at most riding only on weekends and I already noticed it, a bit disappointing tbh


----------



## leanbear (Sep 23, 2017)

One more question, is there a big difference in speed 9t and 10t cog?[/QUOTE]

There sure is, try this tool Bicycle Gear Calculator


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

EOS_ said:


> Have not been here for some time, interesting oppinions. accordnick, I have the same setup, Eagle GX RD with Garbaruk 10-50 and 11sp chain (PG1170 I think) and I have no problem. You find the Eagle set up significantly smoother than 11sp system with Garbaruk cassette? As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I rode the Eagle X01 set up before that and after I swithched to this Garbaruk setup, I felt practically no difference when riding. Ok, Eagle X01 was a bit more smooth shifting, but I only noticed it only when spinning my bike upside down in my garage. But when riding in terrain, I think the difference is neglegeable.


I occasionally have lazy upshifting at small cogs with Garbaruk. Yes, when riding in terrain. At bike stand - no problems... I think it may vary from cassette to cassette.



EOS_ said:


> The E13 cassette shifts better than Garbaruk? This is interesting to know. I thought about the E13 9-46. More speed with the 9t than 10t cog and 46t would probably also be enough, I rarely use the 50t. This review put me off the E13, but maybe it is not true: https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...ct/e-thirteen-trs-plus-cassette-review-51469/
> One more question, is there a big difference in speed 9t and 10t cog?


Yes, 9t vs 10t really makes a difference. You may check it at http://www.gear-calculator.com/#. Regarding shifting, my E13 9-44 is almost an ideal, rear der is SRAM X01 11sp.


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

thanx for the reply. I guess I will try the e13 9-46 sometime soon. Hmm, my upshifts (from smaller cogs to larger) are smoother than my downshift. I would say it is really quick. I feel some delay especially when shifting from the 14 to12 and to 10 cog, but still I think that delay is neglegible, so no issue. Also good to know, that 12sp Eagle chain may improve shifting performance on these 11sp systems. I will try that when it will be time to change chain. I know these gear calculators, just wanted to know the oppinion from someone that actually used it. I compared them on this page: Bike Gears calculator


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

leanbear said:


> I followed mevnet's advice and bought GX Eagle chain for my XT M8000 + Garbaruk 11-48 cassette combo and it's... success!!
> 
> Maybe it's not 100% perfect but gear changes are smooth, relatively quick and quite. I think I will keep it like this.


I'm heading in a similar direction. My 2018 Kona came with Eagle GX12 (10-50) and I have had repeated issues picking up debris combined with the longer/lower design of derailleur cage resulting in the derailleur being pulled into spokes and twisting. I trashed first derailleur after 5 rides and the newest one has already had the same thing happen a few times. I am convinced this will continue to be a problem and looking to move on from the Eagle GX12. With the high cost of SRAM components, my preference is a more reliable and economical shimano 11spd setup.

Was considering XT M8000 der with the 11-46 XT cassette but the Garbaruk sounds like a better option. I'd like to stay with the existing 34T Eagle N/W chainring because I don't need to go to the 50T low gear too much...nice to have but I think I can manage without it. If needed I can go to 32T chainring down the road.

Sounds like Eagle 12spd chain, existing 34T chainring combined with Garbaruk 11-48 (XD drive) and XT M8000 will work.

Thoughts on this setup? (2018 Kona Process 153 AL/DL 27.5)

Which shimano shifter would be best match for this?


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Eagle chain + Garbaruk 10-48t = so much better shifting!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

pedrosalas7 said:


> has anybody had the finish on the chromed part of the cassette flake of? I've had it for a couple of months at most riding only on weekends and I already noticed it, a bit disappointing tbh


Welp, dammit. My chrome 10-46 just showed up in the mail yesterday


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm rather perplexed by these comments. I'm running into this EXACT issue on a custom build I'm _finally_ getting around to. I bought the SRAM XD 10-50 cassette exactly a year ago, and built a custom 29er wheelset running Hope Pro 4 hubs. I can assure you that at the time I ordered the cassette, there was absolutely zero mention that the cassette wouldn't fit the Pro 4s. I'm pretty irritated right now, trying to figure out how to solve the problem. Essentially, the Pro 4 end cap goes from 19mm at the very end and gradually steps to 20mm to 21mm, and it's by the time the 21mm comes into play that the cassette tool runs out of threads to tighten down the cassette. 
I tried to find a way if I could remove the end cap just to install the cassette, but it doesn't appear to come off. 
There is zero mention currently on the site that the cassette doesn't work with the Pro 4s. In fact, Garbaruk has a PDF posted on their site right now (http://www.garbaruk.com/files/GARBARUK XD-COMPATIBLE CASSETTE FITTING SPECIFICATION.pdf) which states that a 21mm end cap size is the absolute max that will work with the cassette. What am I missing here folks? Any update on this? 
:madman::madman::madman::madman::madman:



grizfish said:


> Some Onyx XD hubs will work. Mine worked just fine. Their new instructions are very specific:
> http://garbaruk.com/files/GARBARUK XD CASSETTE COMPATIBILITY TEST.pdf
> 
> "Garbaruk XD-compatible cassette is not compatible with the following rear hub models:
> ...





PMaj said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question about the Hope Pro 4 hubs and why they will not work. Is it something to do with the drive side spacer?
> Thx





razorjack said:


> it looks it won't work with *Hope XD* hub,
> http://garbaruk.com/files/GARBARUK XD CASSETTE COMPATIBILITY TEST.pdf
> 
> but _Hope shimano style freehub_ should be fine





D Bone said:


> New to the thread after seeing this on PinkBike this morning. I have Hope Pro 4 hubs (12x142) with an XD driver. Will a 10-46 fit my Hope P4?
> 
> I know the new version E13 with the pinch bolt needs some type of shim to fit and that turned me away from it.
> 
> Thanks for any help as I'm not sure why my Hope XD driver is different than any other freakin' XD driver out there??





lkgeo said:


> Following, hoping to hear about a 10-46 or -48 cassette that works with Hope Pro 4 Evo hub, XD driver, and X01 rd. I heard about one person who filed down the HP4 flange to get the Garbaruk to fit; not sure I'd trust myself to do that. & I'd rather not purchase a SRAM cassette, then swap in a Wolf Tooth cog. Sounds like e*thirteen might be the closest option...





lkgeo said:


> p.s. I heard back from Garbaruk this morning:
> Thank you for the request
> Our XD-compatible cassette is compatible with Hope Pro 4 hub





D Bone said:


> Same here..... I'm hoping since Garbaruk has the capability to produce a cassette, then they can offer a reworked Hope Pro 4 end cap as well, or they'll be missing out on a lot of orders.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I don't know what the f*ck I was trying to do earlier today, but I could not for the life of me get the DS end cap off. Hence why I posted my comment above........it got me so worked up writing it that I went back out to the garage and the DS end cap popped right out. :madmax::madman::madman:

But now I see where the problem lies with some of you other folks though that the lockring definitely will not work with the Pro 4s end cap. The lockring is threaded on the outside, and it screws on to the inside of the plastic splines. However, there isn't enough space between the end cap and the inside of the splines for the lockring to fit down into. S-H-I-T!!!!
Is the only choice really to file down the end cap somehow? Does Hope have another end cap option? Is Garbaruk now supplying a new end cap somehow?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Have you considered contacting Garbaruk and asking them how they can help you?



chrisingrassia said:


> Well I don't know what the f*ck I was trying to do earlier today, but I could not for the life of me get the DS end cap off. Hence why I posted my comment above........it got me so worked up writing it that I went back out to the garage and the DS end cap popped right out. :madmax::madman::madman:
> 
> But now I see where the problem lies with some of you other folks though that the lockring definitely will not work with the Pro 4s end cap. The lockring is threaded on the outside, and it screws on to the inside of the plastic splines. However, there isn't enough space between the end cap and the inside of the splines for the lockring to fit down into. S-H-I-T!!!!
> Is the only choice really to file down the end cap somehow? Does Hope have another end cap option? Is Garbaruk now supplying a new end cap somehow?


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes. And then I remembered I was trying to contact a Ukrainian specialty bike part company. No thanks. I can still remember to this day how long it took them a year ago just to send me my tracking # after like 12 requests. Pathetic. 
I got in touch with the guy over on PinkBike who did some custom work on his end cap to make it work. So I did the exact same thing. This is what ya gotta do.
















PuddleDuck said:


> Have you considered contacting Garbaruk and asking
> them how they can help you?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

^that looks horrible lol. Couldn't get someone to spin it up on a lathe?


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

That's a pretty superficial comment. You realize that 80% of the end cap is covered by the cassette anyway, which is the entire part of the filed area? Hell, the other 20% of the cap is covered by the dropout, so worrying about form vs function is sort of pretentious. No?

A lathe lol. You for real? I'll just go ask my neighbor if I can borrow theirs, I mean who doesn't own their own lathe at this point? 


GRPABT1 said:


> ^that looks horrible lol. Couldn't get someone to spin it up on a lathe?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

So long as you're fine with your bodge. Just seems ironic to spend money on a premium cassette just to attack a part with an axe like that.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Good Lord you're dramatic. And sort of dumb. I didn't touch or modify the cassette, nor did I use an axe on anything. 
Sometimes in life ya gotta figure out how to make something work.
When you get to the trailhead do you just spend all your time standing there checking out everyone's drive-side end cap for prettiness?


GRPABT1 said:


> So long as you're fine with your bodge. Just seems ironic to spend money on a premium cassette just to attack a part with an axe like that.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I feel left out that I wasn't called "dramatic" and "sort of dumb". :nonod:


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

exactly, for that I would just grad an angular grinder and cut off those edges on that end cap.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Dude that's exactly what I did except with a dremel


EOS_ said:


> exactly, for that I would just grad an angular grinder and cut off those edges on that end cap.


----------



## DrewBird (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been riding two Garbaruk 11-46 Shimano cassettes on I9 Torch hubs with XTR M9000 derailleur and chain for several months. I have takes!

There are two design flaws with the Garbaruk cassette, which can be overcome with various levels of success:

1) Tooth profiles on the smaller cogs are whack. Specifically, there are a couple highly ramped teeth on the 13t and 15t cogs that will contact the wide links of the chain when it's in the next-largest cog. So with chain in the 15t cog, it makes occasional contact with a couple teeth in the 13t cog. This contact occurs as the chain wraps onto the 15t cog, and only occurs when an outside chain link (i.e. the wide links) lines up with one of the highly shark-finned teeth on the 13t. The result is an irregular but annoying clicking when the chain rides on these smaller (but not smallest) cogs. I've done a lot of messing with barrel adjuster and b-limit, and I can't achieve a chain position that eliminates this without messing up shifting onto larger cogs. It's possible, as others have suggested, that a narrower Eagle chain would fix this. 

2) Securing the cassette to a Shimano-splined freehub body is dicey. Specifically, the cassette splines that interface with the freehub on the outboard side (i.e. under to 10t cog) are very loose, much looser than the interface under the inboard side. The effect of this is that when the chain torques the smaller cogs of the cassette, it causes the outboard/lockring side of the cassette to want to wobble relative to the freehub. This leads to the cassette rocking on the freehub body under the lockring, causing lots of annoying creaking. The aluminum lock ring supplied by Garbaruk is totally inadequate, as the soft aluminum just gets worn away by the knurled cassette. I've had some success replacing that crappy lockring with a steel one from old Shimano or SRAM cassettes, though this is still not ideal. You need to make sure the lockring is good and tight!

All in all it's an OK product, but far from perfect. I'll probably wear mine out and then replace 'em with a SRAM 11-speed cassette and chain with the XTR drivetrain.


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

Adding this to this thread in case people are looking at the cassette for an XD driver: http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-shifters-derailleurs-cranks/garbaruk-creaking-1087451.html


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Could anyone possibly give me some guidance on the SRAM derailleur cage install? 
I've gotten the stock arms off just fine, and I can perfectly see how they are put back together. I followed the Garbaruk website instructions. I'm having quite a time though with getting the spring re-installed and re-wound using the cage and fixing bolt. Either I'm missing a step or just can't figure out the engineering going on here. I am able to spin the cage around two full times and tighten the fixing bolt, but no matter what I try, I can't get the cage to not spin right back around those two times I manually cranked it. 
The Garbaruk website says "Tighten the fixing bolt by 2..3 turns"...... what does that even mean? 2 turns? 3 turns? 2.3 turns?

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Any guidance please?


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

chrisingrassia said:


> Could anyone possibly give me some guidance on the SRAM derailleur cage install?
> I've gotten the stock arms off just fine, and I can perfectly see how they are put back together. I followed the Garbaruk website instructions. I'm having quite a time though with getting the spring re-installed and re-wound using the cage and fixing bolt. Either I'm missing a step or just can't figure out the engineering going on here. I am able to spin the cage around two full times and tighten the fixing bolt, but no matter what I try, I can't get the cage to not spin right back around those two times I manually cranked it.
> The Garbaruk website says "Tighten the fixing bolt by 2..3 turns"...... what does that even mean? 2 turns? 3 turns? 2.3 turns?
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Any guidance please?


2 to 3 turns. Enough so that when you wind the cage, it doesnt fly off the main body.

If it's spinning round, make sure you put the retaining bolt back in.
https://garbaruk.com/media/wysiwyg/7_1.jpg


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

2-3 turns of the fixing bolt? Or the cage? Or both? 
I can spin the cage around a couple times for sure so that it's pretty dang tight, but nothing at all holds the cage from spinning right back around in the opposite direction after I tighten the fixing bolt.

That picture does not match the SRAM items that I received. I don't have any "retaining" bolt. My clutch is 2.1 version, so the spring tab sticks out a bit which the plastic piece then sits right on to. 


twodogsfighting said:


> 2 to 3 turns. Enough so that when you wind the cage, it doesnt fly off the main body.
> 
> If it's spinning round, make sure you put the retaining bolt back in.
> https://garbaruk.com/media/wysiwyg/7_1.jpg


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Might anyone have a video of this cage extension install on their 2.1 version DR?
I don't know what the problem is. The cage will not stay in position after I wind it up and tighten the fixing bolt.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Well to those of you out there trying to do this yourself, be aware. 
I thought, "well maybe I wasn't spinning the cage around enough times for this to work", so I tried to go around a 3rd time. 
Destroyed the spring. Fantastic. :madman::madman::madman:

Garbaruk posts several cassette installation vids on their site, why not vids of the cage extensions? Who doesn't know how to install a cassette at this point anyway? 
Their site pictures regarding the fixing bolt and winding steps are not clear at all. Does the cage need to stay popped out while you wind it around like the picture shows? Should it be pushed into the body before winding? Do you tighten the fixing bolt as you wind each revolution? Do you not? :madman::madman:














|
......
|


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm selling XD 10-50 garbaruk cassette with an XT RD with garbaruk cage. $150 let me know if your interested. it's in pretty good shape, only used since august I believe.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Pretty sure this cassette needs an eagle chain. Gonna have to pick one up tomorrow because I can't get mine to stop catching on the adjacent cog in 8th and 9th gear.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

GRPABT1 said:


> Pretty sure this cassette needs an eagle chain. Gonna have to pick one up tomorrow because I can't get mine to stop catching on the adjacent cog in 8th and 9th gear.


I may have spoken to soon, I think I may have got it working happily and quietly. Eagle chains would be a good investment though if choosing this cassette. Tolerances are definitely tight.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

chrisingrassia said:


> Well to those of you out there trying to do this yourself, be aware.
> I thought, "well maybe I wasn't spinning the cage around enough times for this to work", so I tried to go around a 3rd time.
> Destroyed the spring. Fantastic. :madman::madman::madman:
> 
> ...


Wind it around pushed in but you'll have to do it before fitting the stopper bolt to the cage.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

OK after a couple of rides, several tear downs of the derailleur and hours and hours of adjustment and indexing I'm convinced a narrower eagle chain is needed to stop my chain catching on the adjacent teeth when in 9th and 8th gears. Short of filing down teeth on a brand new cassette I can't get it to be happy in those gears. It seems the ramping in all the other gears negates the issue and it's only the 9th and 8th I'm having problems with. The lock ring also came loose today on the second ride and the cassette started creaking badly (luckily able to stop riding as I was only at a skills park with my son), got home and tightened it and now silent again. I have a Shimano steel lock ring here I'll use if it happens again.

What makes this frustrating is that I bought 2 of these cassettes and the XD version on my other bike has no such problems and I've done more miles on it so far, both are running brand new PC-X1 chains.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Eagle chain fitted and it's masked most of my issue but I think my derailleur needs replacing. Odd though how the Sunrace 11-46t I had before never had a problem.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

You were absolutely right. Another MTBR member sold me their busted/broken X01 derailleur for $15 so I snagged the spring out of that one. It turns out the silver stopper bolt in Garbaruk's pictures don't exist on the X01 deraillleur, so I didn't realize I needed to swap the black stopper bolt instead. I thought for sure the pictures were showing the version 2 RD not the 2.1, so I didn't pay attention to it. 
I got it all figured out though, it only needs to be spun around once until that stopper bolt gets to the right spot.

I do have another question though. After it's all said and done under zero cable tension, I noticed that the cage extension piece contacts the plastic cable pulley guide thing. Is that normal?









GRPABT1 said:


> Wind it around pushed in but you'll have to do it before fitting the stopper bolt to the cage.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I ended up ordering a 126L Eagle chain, should have this all done by nex weekend. 


GRPABT1 said:


> OK after a couple of rides, several tear downs of the derailleur and hours and hours of adjustment and indexing I'm convinced a narrower eagle chain is needed to stop my chain catching on the adjacent teeth when in 9th and 8th gears. Short of filing down teeth on a brand new cassette I can't get it to be happy in those gears. It seems the ramping in all the other gears negates the issue and it's only the 9th and 8th I'm having problems with. The lock ring also came loose today on the second ride and the cassette started creaking badly (luckily able to stop riding as I was only at a skills park with my son), got home and tightened it and now silent again. I have a Shimano steel lock ring here I'll use if it happens again.
> 
> What makes this frustrating is that I bought 2 of these cassettes and the XD version on my other bike has no such problems and I've done more miles on it so far, both are running brand new PC-X1 chains.


----------



## Zayphod (Nov 11, 2018)

The Garbaruk cassettes look quite good on paper, but it appears that they have some quirks and compatibility issues.
What is the best combination of derailleur and shifter to use with the XD version of the cassette (10-XX)? I'm yet to buy anything so I can use whatever works best.
I also saw that some hubs have end cap issues and you need to file them a bit. Have anyone used Garbaruk with Newmen's hubs?

P.S. It appears that they updated the XD version of their cassette - https://www.garbaruk.com/blog/xd-upd. Has anyone tried the new one?


----------



## t-stoff (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm using SRAM X1 deraileur and shifter (11speed) with the Garbaruk 10-50 and cage, matched to a 34 oval Garbaruk ring and 12 speed SRAM GX chain. Works flawlessly!
(DT swiss 350 hubs)


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

My XX1 shifter and derailleur have been flawless with the XD Garbaruk cassette and PC-X1 chain. It's only the Shimano version I've had issues with. Possibly compounded by a suspect derailleur.


----------



## Zayphod (Nov 11, 2018)

So it appears that SRAM don't have issues. That's confirmed on their site too, mentioning that Shimano derailleurs don't shift very smoothly with the XD cassette. They say there is an option to use a SRAM shifter with a Shimano derailleur, but it seems a bit weird to me. That's a bummer, because I really like Shimano's shifters (maybe because I never used SRAM). 
That's a bit of an off-topic but here it goes:
I know SRAM can downshift multiple gears with a single long push, but can they upshift x2 gears (i think it's called Multi Release) like XT and XTR?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Zayphod said:


> So it appears that SRAM don't have issues. That's confirmed on their site too, mentioning that Shimano derailleurs don't shift very smoothly with the XD cassette. They say there is an option to use a SRAM shifter with a Shimano derailleur, but it seems a bit weird to me. That's a bummer, because I really like Shimano's shifters (maybe because I never used SRAM).
> That's a bit of an off-topic but here it goes:
> I know SRAM can downshift multiple gears with a single long push, but can they upshift x2 gears (i think it's called Multi Release) like XT and XTR?


No they can't. 1 upshift at a time. It's a much lighter, faster and easier push of the lever though. So easy that sometimes I double upshift by accident when shifting over bumpy terrain as my thumb double taps the lever.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Still having issues with my Shimano setup. Lock ring still coming loose and the chain still catches on adjacent cogs in 8th and 9th gears only. I have previously emailed Garbaruk about this via their website contact form but received no reply. I have just emailed them again directly from my email provider. I have replaced the derailleur chasing this chain skipping issue in 8th and 9th and that was not the problem so I'm now annoyed that it has cost me money for no reason.


----------



## abrooks (Feb 1, 2015)

sturge said:


> I trashed first derailleur after 5 rides and the newest one has already had the same thing happen a few times. With the high cost of SRAM components, my preference is a more reliable and economical shimano 11spd setup.
> 
> Was considering XT M8000 der.


I'm finding this with the GX 11 speed setup. 3 Broken mech hangers and made a right mess of the rear mech.

I'm also considering switching back to shimano rear mech (The XT mech is cheaper in the UK than the GX I have). I'll never switch to 12sp. 
I would consider a 10-46 cassette for the extra climbing range and losing some weight would be a bonus when it comes to shouldering the bike.


----------



## Zayphod (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone tried WolfCage from Wolf Tooth? 
I wonder which would work better on a Shimano setup - it or Garbaruk's cage

P.S. Can't the problems with the lock ring becoming loose after a bit of riding be solved with some threadlock?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Zayphod said:


> Has anyone tried WolfCage from Wolf Tooth?
> I wonder which would work better on a Shimano setup - it or Garbaruk's cage
> 
> P.S. Can't the problems with the lock ring becoming loose after a bit of riding be solved with some threadlock?


Ever removed a rounded out, stripped locking? It's not fun.


----------



## Zayphod (Nov 11, 2018)

GRPABT1 said:


> Ever removed a rounded out, stripped locking? It's not fun.


Yes, it's not fun at all, but if you end up rounding your locking, then you most definitively don't suffer from a loose one.
Dealing with threadlocker is quite simple - you just have to apply heat before doing everything else.


----------



## burndtjamb (Oct 14, 2004)

Zayphod said:


> Has anyone tried WolfCage from Wolf Tooth?
> I wonder which would work better on a Shimano setup - it or Garbaruk's cage
> 
> P.S. Can't the problems with the lock ring becoming loose after a bit of riding be solved with some threadlock?


FWIW I'm running a Garbaruk 11-48 and Shimano m9000 GS w/ Wolfcage. It's a slight improvement over stock but it didn't help my issue with chain rub against the 11T and 13T while backpedaling. And even more annoying is that my chain would skip while forward pedalling in the 11T (with my limit screws, etc. adjusted correctly).

In any case, I haven't tried the Garbaruk cage. I do like what Wolftooth did with their cage over full replacement cages because a) it allows you to keep your stock outer cage, i.e. the carbon on the XTR, b) install is super easy, c) the replacement pulley appears to have an improved bearing over stock.


----------



## MagicShite (Oct 20, 2015)

burndtjamb said:


> FWIW I'm running a Garbaruk 11-48 and Shimano m9000 GS w/ Wolfcage. It's a slight improvement over stock but it didn't help my issue with chain rub against the 11T and 13T while backpedaling. And even more annoying is that my chain would skip while forward pedalling in the 11T (with my limit screws, etc. adjusted correctly).
> 
> In any case, I haven't tried the Garbaruk cage. I do like what Wolftooth did with their cage over full replacement cages because a) it allows you to keep your stock outer cage, i.e. the carbon on the XTR, b) install is super easy, c) the replacement pulley appears to have an improved bearing over stock.


How did you setup your B Tension?

I find that if you decrease your B Tension the 11T skipping goes away while the 42 to 50T shifts "unconventionally" with noise.

Did you also try with a longer chain?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Had a few emails back and forth with Garbaruk now about my issues. Their slow, and thus far unhelpful responses are frustrating to say the least.


----------



## burndtjamb (Oct 14, 2004)

MagicShite said:


> How did you setup your B Tension?
> 
> I find that if you decrease your B Tension the 11T skipping goes away while the 42 to 50T shifts "unconventionally" with noise.
> 
> Did you also try with a longer chain?


B-tension was set to minimize cage contact with the cassette teeth while shifting to the largest cogs. Is that what you meant by decreasing B tension? The shape of the Wolfcage also helps minimize this contact over the stock cage.

I did try running a longer chain to accommodate the larger cog, but there was so much slack in the 11T that I had to shorten it. As a result I have to be mindful when shifting to the 48T that I lockout my suspension to avoid chain growth through suspension travel. Perhaps running an RD w/ longer cage might have helped with this.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Garbaruk say they're sending me a new cassette. Hopefully that fixes my shifting and lockring issues.


----------



## Imho4ep (Jul 20, 2007)

GRPABT1 said:


> Had a few emails back and forth with Garbaruk now about my issues. Their slow, and thus far unhelpful responses are frustrating to say the least.


Yeah I'm NOT impressed with Garbagaruk either. I ordered a chainring from them 6 weeks ago and i'm still waiting. Its still in a shipping container in the Black Sea as far as I can tell... Apparently the shipping company "lost" my order but they gave me the same tracking number so i doubt that. You would think they would have put a rush on it at that point and sent it expedited but no..


----------



## AndrewBikeGuide (Nov 12, 2014)

CDIDriver said:


> Has anyone on this thread A-B comparison tested the e-13 and Garbaruk cassettes? It seems that they both have their reliability issues, at this writing I am kinda leaning towards the e-13 as they have proven to have great customer service (i.e. they warranty faulty cassettes quickly) and residing in states, in a pinch I can have an e-13 delivered in 2-3 days.
> 
> Conversely, Garbaruk's fabrication and finish looks to be superior to the e-13. My primary concern is Garbaruk's quality control, customer service and the down time challenges presented with long international shipping time frames.
> 
> Any opinions or actual experience shared is greatly appreciated.


Not tried the Garbaruk yet but extensive experience with the E-13 TRS+ 10-46T cassette. Several thoughts:
1. Easy install on a P321 hub and DT240 hub - hardly any more work than an XX1 cassette and one only needs one chain whip to install.
2. Used both models ie the early one with the lock ring (this is a pfaff as getting the right set up to get a torque wrench onto the adaptor is a pain). Latest model with the small pinch bolt is far easier to install.
3. Cassette comes with grease on the interface teeth and tabs. Grease as per instructions on XD drive and cassette and despite hundreds of water crossings the cassette has been creak free.
4. Plus points is that the separate parts can be ordered independently. The weakness is the largest three cogs are aluminium and they wear faster. My 33T on my Sight is skipping (despite new chain and complete drive train check) after 1700 km. The other cassette on my Range is still good and crisp after 1000 km. The Sight does get a dusty/ wet exposure (river crossings) thrashing in the Chilcotin and I use that 33T a lot. The 39T and 46T are bail out gears for me.
5. No set up issues with XTR Di2, easy to set B-tension and then index and refine upper and lower limits (but Di2 is the easiest to set up).
6. The cassette is light, better built than SRAM GX and 150 grams lighter than Shimano XT.
7. Cassette is a PITA to remove especially when worn. It is best approached as a two person job with two really good chain whips and each person using their spare hand to really hold the chain onto the cassette teeth otherwise the chain slips. Expect skinned knuckles if you attempt this solo.

Its greatest advantage is that the gear spread is better than either XX1 or Eagle or XT. The 50-42T jump/ drop on Eagle is too large in my opinion. The 46 to 37T jump/ drop on XT also feels slow or awkward despite a perfectly set up shifting system.

I have a lot of miles on XX1 and XO1 (11 speed), XO1 Eagle and a hybrid XTR Di2/ XX1 11 speed cassette set up. The e13 cassette is just as smooth as the XX1 but those upper cogs wear faster.

The Garbaruk 48-42-36 steps represent a smooth sequence and should work really well with a 30T or 32T depending on where you ride/ what you ride and fitness. I ride a 29" and have steep climbs so a 30T front ring is perfect for me.

But I would love Garbaruk to make the perfect 11 speed consumer mountain bike (not riding to the shops) cassette: 48-42-36-32-28-24-21-18-16-14-12 coming it at about 300-310 grams.
Lovely smooth shifts to reduce wear on the chain and cassette. Combine with a 30T or 32T front depending on the low gear ratio one wants to spin.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Bit of an update. My 11-48t shimano hub Garbaruk cassette is still skipping in the 8th and 9th gears, but getting slightly better as it wears. The Token Alloy lockring has been holding wonderfully but despite this the cassette has developed a loud creaking noise under heavy loads (out of the saddle mashing in higher gears). Cleaning and re-torquing only seems to alleviate the issue for one ride.

I contacted Garbaruk again after Christmas regarding my replacement cassette and it seems they hadn't sent it yet. They did give me a tracking number after a few days though. Now a few weeks has passed I'm guessing I'll have to chase up that tracking to find out where it is. 

The 10-48t XD driver cassette on my other bike is still going great with no issues to report.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/thomas.skubiszewski/posts/10157440933779131


----------



## x-rated (Jan 1, 2019)

AndrewBikeGuide said:


> But I would love Garbaruk to make the perfect 11 speed consumer mountain bike (not riding to the shops) cassette: 48-42-36-32-28-24-21-18-16-14-12 coming it at about 300-310 grams.


what gives? This is less bandwith than 10-42


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

Anyone have a direct comparison of the E13 9-46 race and the Garbaruk XD 10-46?

My main issue with the E13 is I have to remove the smaller cluster and clean & lube the "plastic" spacer that mates to the XD driver about every 100ish miles. Is the Garbaruk XD cassette any better with regards to creaking?


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

wfl3 said:


> Anyone have a direct comparison of the E13 9-46 race and the Garbaruk XD 10-46?
> 
> My main issue with the E13 is I have to remove the smaller cluster and clean & lube the "plastic" spacer that mates to the XD driver about every 100ish miles. Is the Garbaruk XD cassette any better with regards to creaking?


I have both e13 9-44 and Garbaruk 10-48 xD. e13 is creaking like yours and the 3rd cog (from large alu cluster) got worn at ~4000 km. Very disappointing. Garbaruk creaks sometimes but not such annoying as e13. Usually after a lot of dust rides. But the shifting is not perfect IMO. I would recommend to get Eagle.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

accordnick said:


> I have both e13 9-44 and Garbaruk 10-48 xD. e13 is creaking like yours and the 3rd cog (from large alu cluster) got worn at ~4000 km. Very disappointing. Garbaruk creaks sometimes but not such annoying as e13. Usually after a lot of dust rides. But the shifting is not perfect IMO. I would recommend to get Eagle.


Thanks. I want to stay 11sp on this particular bike, more flexibility than eagle right now.


----------



## max_lombardy (Apr 29, 2012)

Man shipping on this thing is killing me. Ordered 2.5 weeks ago, got a "shipped" notice a week after that, and no updates since. It apparently left Kiev 1.5 weeks ago. Good lord. 

It's the last bit I need for an otherwise complete new bike build.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

My new replacement cassette finally arrived, it has all but eliminated the skipping between 8 and 9th gears but still creaks under big power and the lock nut still comes loose. 

The carbon floating spacer and the fact it doesn't have the traditional HG Shimano hub spline pattern is the problem. I'd put up with an extra 20grams for an alloy spacer machined as part of the 1st gear cog and a proper spline interface. I'm sure this would eliminate the problems. Still have not had any issues with my XD driver version on my other bike.


----------



## Imho4ep (Jul 20, 2007)

max_lombardy said:


> Man shipping on this thing is killing me. Ordered 2.5 weeks ago, got a "shipped" notice a week after that, and no updates since. It apparently left Kiev 1.5 weeks ago. Good lord.
> 
> It's the last bit I need for an otherwise complete new bike build.


Good luck, mine took months


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

OK a few rides in now on my replacement Garbaruk Shimano style cassette and I've just about had it with this junk. I'm contemplating something drastic involving thread locker or just going back to my old faithful Sunrace.

XD driver cassette still going well. Unless you have an XD driver, forget this cassette.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

GRPABT1 said:


> OK a few rides in now on my replacement Garbaruk Shimano style cassette and I've just about had it with this junk. I'm contemplating something drastic involving thread locker or just going back to my old faithful Sunrace.
> 
> XD driver cassette still going well. Unless you have an XD driver, forget this cassette.


Everyone is familiar with the blue and red ThreadLoc (medium and strong) but there is also a mild version. Might be hard to find, but it sounds like the one to start with if you go that route.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Wheelspeed said:


> Everyone is familiar with the blue and red ThreadLoc (medium and strong) but there is also a mild version. Might be hard to find, but it sounds like the one to start with if you go that route.


Yeah I have some purple screw lock, it's fairly mild. Added a very small amount and testing it out after work.


----------



## Zayphod (Nov 11, 2018)

I see nothing wrong with using thread locker, even blue one. Just remember to use heat gun after that and you should be fine.


----------



## max_lombardy (Apr 29, 2012)

And get a stainless steel lock ring.

On another note, has anyone tried the XD version with shimano derailleur and shifter?


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

max_lombardy said:


> And get a stainless steel lock ring.
> 
> On another note, has anyone tried the XD version with shimano derailleur and shifter?


I was using a steel lock ring and thread locker, still creaks like a tired old pirate ship. The lack of a proper HG spline interface makes this total junk. I can make it move and creak moving it with my hands, I can see it move on the hub.

I guess it's back to the Sunrace cassette and chewing up freehub bodies.


----------



## rbrbrb (Apr 10, 2018)

max_lombardy said:


> And get a stainless steel lock ring.
> 
> On another note, has anyone tried the XD version with shimano derailleur and shifter?


I have a xtr m9000 shifter and derailleur with the garbaruk cage update running a 10-48 XD with a sram eagle chain. Its been a long process and still isnt perfect. Without the cage update and a too short chain i destroyed my old xtr m9000 med cage derailleur. Shifting now is very smooth and acceptable, but there is a continual chain rub noise at the cassette, which was improved by the slimmer profile of the eagle chain. I have had it adjusted by a pro bike mechanic and can say it works, but its not perfect and the noise is noticeable in half of the gears on smooth roads. Unsure if its the cable pull ratios differing between the shimano shifter and xd cassette or just this system isnt fully compatible. Was going to try a shimano freehub and shimano garbaruk next but am afraid of running into the same issue


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm going to get a ZTTO. 11-50 and go up a chainring size.


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi, i have a sunrace 11-50 cassette and an oval 30T ring.
Shimano XT M8000 GS (medium cage).... tried the SGS long cage but shifting was better with the medium cage.

The b tension screw is not really screwed in that much... all works good, BUT i have not a perfect shifting in the small cogs (11-13-etc) because in the small cogs the upper pulley is too far away i suppose.
So i want to try a modified cage that moves the upper pulley.

My questions: 
- Is the shimano 11V garbaruk cage, also "longer" than the shimano gs cage? Or it moves only the pulley but the length is almost the same and i can use my actual chain length?

-Is the Wolt tooth shimano cage (the one with the offset pulley) also longer than my GS medium cage?

Who has both cages, can give me please these advice about his length... my chain is almost new and i need to know if with these new cages i need another chain link.

Thanks


----------



## Old Dirty B (Jan 4, 2019)

Wolftooth cages are available for different lengths, usually you buy one that matches your stock cage (replace only cage plate facing bike).

That said, i have replaced my stock slx cage with a medium xt GScage and matching wolftooth plate. This is alot shorter then my Garbaruk cage (+/-2cm shorter). The wolftooth and GS xt cage work well with Garbaruk 11-50.

The max capacity of the xt cage is just enough for 11-50 (39).


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

Old Dirty B said:


> Wolftooth cages are available for different lengths, usually you buy one that matches your stock cage (replace only cage plate facing bike).
> 
> That said, i have replaced my stock slx cage with a medium xt GScage and matching wolftooth plate. This is alot shorter then my Garbaruk cage (+/-2cm shorter). The wolftooth and GS xt cage work well with Garbaruk 11-50.
> 
> The max capacity of the xt cage is just enough for 11-50 (39).


In my first installation i have tried both stock Shimano XT SG(medium) and SGS(long) and the shifting seems better with the medium cage, so i have shortened the chain for the medium cage.
In both cages i have see that the problem is not the chain slop(the chain tension is fine in the 50T and also on the 11T), but the upper pulley that with the correct b tension screw for the 50T is then too far away from the 11-13 cogs with both cages.

So my idea is to buy a modified cage where the upper pulley is moved back, so that i can unscrew the b tension screw and the upper pulley will be then automatically closer to the 11T and 13T... it's correct?
From what you say, it seems that the garbaruk is similar to an SGS "Long" cage with the pulley moved back, instead, the wolftooth is available as a medium GS cage with the pulley moved back? I think that i will buy a Wolftooth GS cage...as i think it's really don't needed a long cage, but the offset pulley will do the trick?

It's also your idea? From what you say, you have both cages but you use the Gs wolftooth(as i now think it's the best solution)
It's the pulley offset the same on both garbaruk and wolftooth?

(sorry for my english, it's not my language)


----------



## Old Dirty B (Jan 4, 2019)

Yes, its the offset of the pulley that improves the shifting rather then having to dial the derailleur in with the B-screw.

Wolftooth provides offset cage plates and pulleys for most XT and XTR cages lengths.

I would go as short as possible (if you have the choise) with the cage whilst still meeting max capacity requirements. 

Alltough i didnt measure it (yet) i remember the offset for the wolftooth and garbaruk being very similar. Its the cage length that is the big difference, the GS XT cage (+/-88mm) is shorter then the GS SLX (+/-97mm) and the Garbaruk cage (+/-107mm) is pretty lengthy.


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

Old Dirty B said:


> Yes, its the offset of the pulley that improves the shifting rather then having to dial the derailleur in with the B-screw.
> 
> Wolftooth provides offset cage plates and pulleys for most XT and XTR cages lengths.
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for your experience,...gone with the Wolftooth cage XT GS.... hope to have then a really perfect shifting! 
Next week i will receive it


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

Bump to say how much fun this thread has been and I mean that it been helpful too. 

And so I can find it again.....


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

chrisingrassia said:


> Could anyone possibly give me some guidance on the SRAM derailleur cage install?
> I've gotten the stock arms off just fine, and I can perfectly see how they are put back together. I followed the Garbaruk website instructions. I'm having quite a time though with getting the spring re-installed and re-wound using the cage and fixing bolt. Either I'm missing a step or just can't figure out the engineering going on here. I am able to spin the cage around two full times and tighten the fixing bolt, but no matter what I try, I can't get the cage to not spin right back around those two times I manually cranked it.
> The Garbaruk website says "Tighten the fixing bolt by 2..3 turns"...... what does that even mean? 2 turns? 3 turns? 2.3 turns?
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Any guidance please?


I just did this install today had to get another one of those small hex head bolts that was not supplied to screw into supplied tapped hole to act as cage stop. The one that's built into all Sram cages.


----------



## Pixels42 (Aug 27, 2018)

EDIT: Figured it out. I missed the rotate the arm all the way round step. I now have a 10-50 XD cassette working with an XT M8000 derailleur. 

I'm a bit stuck. 

I have just installed the cage extender onto an XT M8000 derailleur and I have lost all spring tension. 

I thought I followed the instructions (apparently not), however, I did not find them overly clear. 

Any pointers for what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Just wanted to update my experiences with the Garbaruk 11-speed cassette (11-48). I'm runing mine with a Shimano XT derailleur (stock cage) and 12 speed chain (SRAM GX) on a Yeti SB4.5. It took some time getting the set up and shifting dialed in. It seemed very particular about barrel adjustment. However, once dialed it was excellent. I now have several rides and about 40+ hard off road miles, and it continues to shift excellent. I'm actually a little surprised how clean the shifts are. Although I'm being careful and trying not to upshift under load it actually seems to perform as well as Shimano and better than my other bike's SRAM (Eagle GX). Time will tell if it really continues to hold up but so far I'm happy and impressed. Nice range, nice weight. Less cost.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Structure said:


> Just wanted to update my experiences with the Garbaruk 11-speed cassette (11-48). I'm runing mine with a Shimano XT derailleur (stock cage) and 12 speed chain (SRAM
> but so far I'm happy and impressed. Nice range, nice weight. Less cost.
> View attachment 1249855


I have the exact setup an the exact experience. And you are correct about the barrel adjusters being a bit more sensitive, I swap out another set of wheels with a SRAM cassette and I always have to re-adjust, then adjust again when I swap back, so I have a lot of experience in that realm of wrenching.


----------



## joby (Jul 19, 2006)

max_lombardy said:


> And get a stainless steel lock ring.
> 
> On another note, has anyone tried the XD version with shimano derailleur and shifter?


I have been on this combination for a year now and it has been flawless. I have a XT shifter with a XTR derailleur and the Garbaruk 10-50 XD cassette. I am also using a XTR 11sp chain. After reading some of the issues that people are having, I am wondering about the set up. I've been a professional mechanic for over 30 years and have read a few things that I'd look at in a diagnostic:

1. Was the derailleur hangar alignment checked and reset if out of spec?
2. When rebuilding the derailleur, was the clutch mechanism fully cleaned, deburred (light sanding with 600 grit) and regreased during reassembly?
3. <Critical> Was an 11sp chain used vs a 10sp chain and if so, was it installed correctly? (I've seen chains installed backwards on new XTR set ups that barely worked)
4. Were the limit and B-tension screws correctly adjusted during set-up?
5. Was a new cable and housing used?
6. Is the existing derailleur just plain tired? (Bent, worn plain bearing in fixing bolt, etc.)

Just my 2¢.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

Review after approx. 500 miles

XD 10-46 cassette, XTR shifter/XT der, oval chainring and using a 12sp chain now.

It's been almost perfect for me so far with one small flaw I can't remedy. It runs really quiet and there has been no squeaks or creaks from the cassette on the freehub. It shifts flawlessly thru 10 of the 11 cogs.

The only issue I have is the 3rd smallest cog, upshifts & downshifts are less than ideal on this one cog. It is slow in both directions so I assume the spacing is off just a hair of the tooth shapes are different? I've settled on an adjustment that favors shifting down to that cog since I can easily give it a nudge shifting up to it, but it's still a bit slow most times since a perfect adjustment for that makes all the other shifts wonky.


----------



## chuckiebruster (Dec 5, 2016)

wfl3 said:


> Review after approx. 500 miles
> 
> XD 10-46 cassette, XTR shifter/XT der, oval chainring and using a 12sp chain now.
> 
> ...


Check your der hanger alignment


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

*Shimano vs Sram*

When I got my cassette (10-50), I grabbed both rear mech cage mods. 
Anecdotal data - seems the M9000 (mounted on a Nomad 4) works a bit more precisely than the XX1 (mounted on a Spot Mayhem). I also had the M9100 in 11spd mode (mounted on a Spot Mayhem) and the spacing seems to be a bit off and the whole setup didn't seem to be nearly as precise and hesitates in the opposite direction when you dial it for either up or down.

I swapped some messages with Julie from their CS, and she told me their 10-52 12spd is delayed with no ETA avail. So, I will be looking at the KCNC 9-52, locking it to its 10-52 range with the M9100 set in the 11spd mode.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

wfl3 said:


> The only issue I have is the 3rd smallest cog, upshifts & downshifts are less than ideal on this one cog. It is slow in both directions so I assume the spacing is off just a hair of the tooth shapes are different?


Almost the same bug with my xD 10-48 cassette. And yes, I'd checked the hanger. I'd advise to decrease chain gap (b-tension) as possible, it'll help a bit.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

@accordnick 

Thanks, I'll try that. 

I generally leave my chain 2 links long on 1x setup so maybe I should rethink that as well.

Yes, my der was all in alignment - until last weekend when a big stick changed that. Replaced the b-link on the der and all looks good again now, will need to have the shop actually measure it tho. 

If all cogs but one have perfect shifts I tend to think it's the cassette, especially if it's not one of the cogs on either extreme end. 

This is just constructive feedback for Garbaruk, because I think the quality is there on this cassette and hope to use more of their products.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

SRAM GX 11sp + XD Driver

Can I run the 50t without the extended cage?


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> SRAM GX 11sp + XD Driver
> 
> Can I run the 50t without the extended cage?


I tried the same GX 11 and xD 10-48t. Could not adjust shifting properly (at susp bike chain is too long)...


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Structure said:


> Just wanted to update my experiences with the Garbaruk 11-speed cassette (11-48). I'm running mine with a Shimano XT derailleur (stock cage) and 12-speed chain (SRAM GX) on a Yeti SB4.5. It took some time getting the setup and shifting dialed in. It seemed very particular about barrel adjustment. However, once dialed it was excellent. I now have several rides and about 40+ hard off-road miles, and it continues to shift excellent. I'm actually a little surprised how clean the shifts are. Although I'm being careful and trying not to upshift under load it actually seems to perform as well as Shimano and better than my other bike's SRAM (Eagle GX). Time will tell if it really continues to hold up but so far I'm happy and impressed. Nice range, nice weight. Less cost.
> View attachment 1249855


Experiencing a frustrating issue with the above set up. The drivetrain makes a "clicking" or ticking sensation (more felt through the pedals than heard) when operated at low to low-medium torque but not on the stand/freewheeling. This is across all gears. It almost feels like it is close to upshifting. However, barrel adjustment has no real impact up or down until reaching the "real" shifting point. As torque increases, from say medium-high to high, the feeling disappears. Again, this is across all cogs. Not sure this even has anything to do with the Garbaruk but it's not something I've experienced before with any other equipment.

Chain and cassette are new. Chainring had less than 100 miles on it. Derailleur and shifter have a lot of hours on them (new clutch but otherwise nothing), but was working fine with the previous Shimano setup.

The shifting is otherwise good, and I put a solid ride on the bike yesterday without complaint. It's just a very odd issue that I can't chase down.

Ideas?


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

That could be a few things, but since you said it changes as more torque is applied I'd tend to start by checking any flex, bearing issues or cracks in the rear. 

I had something weird like that on my Czar and had a significant crack around my BB before I actually figured it out.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

wfl3 said:


> That could be a few things, but since you said it changes as more torque is applied I'd tend to start by checking any flex, bearing issues or cracks in the rear.
> 
> I had something weird like that on my Czar and had a significant crack around my BB before I actually figured it out.


Removed the wheel and cleaned and inspected the frame. Everything looks good. Pivots also check out. Tried different chains, adjusted clutch, etc but still can't find a solution. The system works fine but the clicking feeling drives me nuts. Probably switching bAck to a Shimano XT 11-46

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Structure said:


> Experiencing a frustrating issue with the above set up. The drivetrain makes a "clicking" or ticking sensation (more felt through the pedals than heard) ...
> 
> Ideas?


I had this continually with the Garbaruk setup. M9000 derailleur, Garbaruk cage, it got louder and louder the longer I had the cassette on. It sounded like the plastic teeth of the upper pulley contacting the teeth of the cassette but it wasn't. Never did figure it out.

In the end I gave up on Garbaruk because it destroyed 3, 12x142 shimano free hubs in the first half of this season. One XTR M988, and 2 XT M788. Shattered like a beer bottle.

https://hosting.photobucket.com/ima...riginal.jpg?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

My drivetrain was making grinding noises, especially in the lower gears. I noticed this shortly after installing my Garbaruk 10-48 cassette (with XX1 11-speed derailleur and twist shifter). A new chain made it even worse. I was seriously considering upgrading to a 12-speed drivetrain (probably Shimano), but decided to replace my replace my chainring first. Old chainring was Absolute Black oval 28t, new one is Race Face oval 28t. The noise is now gone.

I'm now happy with my old drivetrain again. XX1 11-speed is lighter than 12-speed, and with a 28t chainring and 10-48 Garbaruk cassette I get all the gear range I need.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Structure said:


> (more felt through the pedals than heard)
> 
> Ideas?


Had the same exact issue 100% as you described, BB was not tight enough. Would not move by hand so you could not feel any play at all.

Tightened up the preload screw 3/4 turn and it was gone.

key thing for me was it did it IN the same point of the crank arm location, no matter what gear I was in. That's how I i knew it was not my sunrace cassette, which had a slight tick when I did not have it tight enough.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

*jabrabu*,
how have you managed to setup shifting with XX1 11-speed? or you installed Garbaruk cage on it? I also got 10-48 and was unable to acquire good enough shifting with my X01 11-speed.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Outhouse said:


> Had the same exact issue 100% as you described, BB was not tight enough. Would not move by hand so you could not feel any play at all.
> 
> Tightened up the preload screw 3/4 turn and it was gone.
> 
> key thing for me was it did it IN the same point of the crank arm location, no matter what gear I was in. That's how I i knew it was not my sunrace cassette, which had a slight tick when I did not have it tight enough.


Thanks for the reply. I'm my case the clicking isn't positional. I have reinstalled the BB and tried to ensure accurate preload but didn't notice any difference. On the good news front, I am using the Garbaruk cassette again. I figure I'll use the whole drive train until whatever it is breaks or becomes obvious. Several hundred miles since this post and still working fine even though it feels wonky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> Has anyone used both the ZTTO 11-50 and Garbaruk 11-50? I'm curious about how the difference in how the different gaps between gears on the two different cassettes affects riders?
> 
> ZTTO 11, 13, 15, 18, 21, 24, 28, 32, 38, 44, 50
> 
> Garbaruk 11, 13, 15, 17, 20, 24, 28, 32, 36, 42, 50


I know this is old, but I have the ztto 9-50 and it shifts like crap, trying to send it back and get a refund. largest 7 cogs shift like butter up and down, the smallest cogs hang up and shift or jump if they shift at all. Sunrace cassette 11-50 shifts perfect.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

accordnick said:


> *jabrabu*,
> how have you managed to setup shifting with XX1 11-speed? or you installed Garbaruk cage on it? I also got 10-48 and was unable to acquire good enough shifting with my X01 11-speed.


Just normal setup using the stock XX1 derailleur cage. B-limit screw makes a big difference, so play with that adjustment.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

can you change out the big ring on the garbaruk cassette? It is one of the things I really like about the sram cassettes.


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

bridgestone14 said:


> can you change out the big ring on the garbaruk cassette? It is one of the things I really like about the sram cassettes.


My 48t appears to be quite worn down after about 8 weeks. I asked Garbaruk about changing it, and they quoted me ~$55 for a replacement. Not bad, but they advised that the cog was not end-user replaceable, and doing so would void the warranty. They said for the same price, they could pay for shipping one-way on the cassette, as well as perform the work themselves. That's a non-starter every few months--even if they were not in Ukraine.

White it isn't ideal, I don't really mind not having a warranty on the cassette. But I was looking over the cassette yesterday, and after those 3 small Torx (star-head) screws are removed, there are still several pressed-pins that do not have a clear means for removal. I assume Garbaruk has a specialized tool for pressing these in and out.


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been trying to get hold of Garbaruk all day yesterday and today along with my LBS. No answer, just an annoying ring like a horn. 888-880-3811 is the number on their web site. Anybody have a different number? I'd like to order an XD cassette and cage.


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

I have emailed them a couple of times the last few days about an order of mine from 3 weeks ago not showing up. No response yet.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

FKipper said:


> I've been trying to get hold of Garbaruk all day yesterday and today along with my LBS. No answer, just an annoying ring like a horn. 888-880-3811 is the number on their web site. Anybody have a different number? I'd like to order an XD cassette and cage.


Might be more reliable to order from r2-bike.com anyway...


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

J_Westy said:


> Might be more reliable to order from r2-bike.com anyway...


An
Thanks for the tip. Might have to use them if I can't find one here in the US. 10-50 / 11 sp cassette and cage is $280 + 30 for shipping = $310. Don't know if there's Any other fees. 1 to 3 week delivery.


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

Just ordered directly from the Garbaruk web site. Got two replies when I sent an email, She said they are in Poland and should take10 days. Fingers crossed. There really weren't many options without going to 12 speed. 

11 speed 10-50 black with RD cage $301 shipped.


----------



## FKipper (Apr 2, 2010)

FKipper said:


> Just ordered directly from the Garbaruk web site. Got two replies when I sent an email, She said they are in Poland and should take10 days. Fingers crossed. There really weren't many options without going to 12 speed.
> 
> 11 speed 10-50 black with RD cage $301 shipped.


I ordered my cassette and cage just before I left on vacation before Christmas and it was here when I came home Jan 2. Hope to get it all together with new chain this week.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

So after wondering about these 2-1/2 years ago, I ordered an XD 10-48. I took the hint (maybe in this post) that the last ratio step is best on the 48. Ordered from r2-bike - no fuss, no muss.

I'm running 2x11 with a GX derailleur, and hoped it would work with a lot of B-screw, but no. I filed a bit of the derailleur cage, but it was still wonky, so I ordered up a Sunrace SP570 Extended Link.

I only have 40km on it, but no complaints:
- GX 2x11 rear derailleur + Sunrace SP570 link
- XT M8000 front derailleur
- X01 rear shifter
- X0 (10-speed) front shifter
- KMC X11 SL chain
- 26/36 FSA chainrings on SISL crankset


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

J_Westy said:


> So after wondering about these 2-1/2 years ago, I ordered an XD 10-48. I took the hint (maybe in this post) that the last ratio step is best on the 48. Ordered from r2-bike - no fuss, no muss.
> 
> I'm running 2x11 with a GX derailleur, and hoped it would work with a lot of B-screw, but no. I filed a bit of the derailleur cage, but it was still wonky, so I ordered up a Sunrace SP570 Extended Link.
> 
> ...


Wow... but really a 10-48 cassette with a 2X11? :eekster::eekster::eekster:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

zambo78 said:


> Wow... but really a 10-48 cassette with a 2X11? :eekster::eekster::eekster:


When you have no torque, you've gotta go for horsepower ;-)

I got it for a mountain tour coming up with long sustained climbs that I'd rather do on a steel 42T cog and bail out to aluminum 48T


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

*Garbaruk lockring*

Greetings after some time, I mounted my Garbaruk 11sp 10-50 two years ago, it was about time to do some maintenance. Could not get the cassette off the free hub. The lockring rounded off, the lockring tool just span out when I tried to twist it. I applyed pressure, nothing helped. The lockring is made of some soft aluminium. So I drilled holes all the gaps in the lockring where the jags of the tool go, put the tool into a vice and then I was able to turn it and get the cassette off. Now the lockring is really on the border of being useable. Is that lockring necessary? The cassette screws on the freehub and the lockring has no function of keeping it in place, just to close the free hub. Has anyone had this problem, can you ride without it?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Just to be clear a regular 11spd GX(not GX Eagle) can do 2x 10-48 no problem? If does that mean I can do 10-46 on a 1x without any issues & sram is just being conservative saying 42 is the max out back? Shame the 9-44t isn't being made anymore & there isn't many 10-44 options. Would be a nice upgrade over the 11-42 I am currently running.

Has anyone compared the garbaruk rd mod for sram nx/gx to a nx/gx eagle? I thinking about upgrading(but staying 11spd) so I can have the option of running at least a 11-46 so I can move to a 32t oval up front.


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a 10-48 SRAM xd 11 speed cassette for sale if anyone is interested. Plenty of life left and has been perfect during my use. It is the most updated version. PM me if interested.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

Funoutside said:


> Just to be clear a regular 11spd GX(not GX Eagle) can do 2x 10-48 no problem? If does that mean I can do 10-46 on a 1x without any issues & sram is just being conservative saying 42 is the max out back?


You can try but my experience is negative. 11sp SRAM can do 10-46, not 10-48. It shifts but the quality is below my personal limit.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Sorry meant to write 10-46. Good to know, thank you.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Funoutside said:


> Sorry meant to write 10-46. Good to know, thank you.


10-46 should work ok, SRAM has more offset than Shimano equivalent so it's better equipped to be used with a wider range cassette


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

That's good to know. Still deciding whether to garburuk cage or move to Eagle RD for the peace of mind and just n case I want to run a 50(curious to try out a 36t oval front w/an 11-50 setup).


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Funoutside said:


> That's good to know. Still deciding whether to garburuk cage or move to Eagle RD for the peace of mind and just n case I want to run a 50(curious to try out a 36t oval front w/an 11-50 setup).


I've had my Garbaruk cage and an all steel Sunrace 11-50 cassette kicking around maybe 8 months and am finally getting around to installing it. Had the Sunrace 11-46 with the stock 11 speed GX derailleur and it worked fine but 46 was max tooth so had ordered the cage to accommodate the 50T. Came back to revisit this page as the Garbaruk documentation for winding the spring back up is really not clear nor do the pictures look like my GX derailleur. Pretty sure I've got it correct but nice new cable and an X01 12 speed chain will complete the upgrade.....but now I'm thinking different jockey wheels? By the way I'm using a Wolf Tooth stainless steel oval front ring and love how it works. It's their Camo system as that was required to get a 30T stainless oval ring. Bigger ones you can do without the Camo system I'm pretty sure. Highly recommended!
This is my long way of saying to do it over I would just get the new 12 speed SRAM derailleur of your choice and call it a day.
I'll update after a few rides on how it works out for me.


----------



## neb (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm thinking that an upgrade to an XD 10-48 from a sunrace 11-46 would be nice. I'm sick of my shonky NX rear mech so will probably use my existing SRAM X01 shifter with a Shimano SLX M7000gs (med cage) or M7100sgs (long cage) rear mech. 

Does anyone know if the M7000gs medium cage mech will cope with a 10-48 range? I understood that the SLX can cope with a few more teeth than the equivalent M8000 XT mech. I'd rather not use a long cage 12speed mech if I can help it as they are a bit more vulnerable to trail debris.

Thanks


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

neb said:


> I'm thinking that an upgrade to an XD 10-48 from a sunrace 11-46 would be nice. I'm sick of my shonky NX rear mech so will probably use my existing SRAM X01 shifter with a Shimano SLX M7000gs (med cage) or M7100sgs (long cage) rear mech.
> 
> Does anyone know if the M7000gs medium cage mech will cope with a 10-48 range? I understood that the SLX can cope with a few more teeth than the equivalent M8000 XT mech. I'd rather not use a long cage 12speed mech if I can help it as they are a bit more vulnerable to trail debris.
> 
> Thanks


I used a shimano xtr gs derailleur with a 10-48 xd cassette with no issues.

I have a brand new 10-48 xd cassette 11 speed for sale if you are interested. Send me a Pm. It was for a build I never got done.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

skidad said:


> I've had my Garbaruk cage and an all steel Sunrace 11-50 cassette kicking around maybe 8 months and am finally getting around to installing it. Had the Sunrace 11-46 with the stock 11 speed GX derailleur and it worked fine but 46 was max tooth so had ordered the cage to accommodate the 50T. Came back to revisit this page as the Garbaruk documentation for winding the spring back up is really not clear nor do the pictures look like my GX derailleur. Pretty sure I've got it correct but nice new cable and an X01 12 speed chain will complete the upgrade.....but now I'm thinking different jockey wheels? By the way I'm using a Wolf Tooth stainless steel oval front ring and love how it works. It's their Camo system as that was required to get a 30T stainless oval ring. Bigger ones you can do without the Camo system I'm pretty sure. Highly recommended!
> This is my long way of saying to do it over I would just get the new 12 speed SRAM derailleur of your choice and call it a day.
> I'll update after a few rides on how it works out for me.


Thank you for your reply. Yeah, I am really thinking of saving for a NX Eagle, maybe GX Eagle if I find a good deal on one & sell my NX as I would have no need for it.


----------



## Bikerribs (May 15, 2009)

Old thread but just in case, is your Sunrace 11-46 on an Xd setup and if so how have you found it. Only thing out there I've found that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg to replace my 10-42 with?


----------



## Deadman (Aug 12, 2006)

I bought a 11-48 cassette a couple months ago. It is a work of art and shifting is(was) great. 
After about 250 miles I started to have chain noise when in low gear. On the same ride this quickly progressed to chain jumps and finally not being able to use low gear. 
The problem ended up being that the aluminum low gear has deformed between the mounting screws. There appears to be no impact damage nor do I recall hitting anything either. This had to have happened when shifting under pedal pressure. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## The Scone Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the same cassette on my GRX gravel bike. I also installed their extended rear derailleur cage. I don’t have many miles on mine and no issues so far. I’d open a warranty claim with them. I try not to downshift under full load but sometimes it’s unavoidable. Are the bolts that attach the 48T damaged? At least the alloy cog is replaceable. Good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadman (Aug 12, 2006)

I sent a picture and description to the Garbaruk team late yesterday and have received a reply already this morning. It sounds like they are covering the issue and requested a couple more photos to id the cassette version and such. That is great customer service in my book!


----------



## The Scone Ranger (Mar 11, 2013)

Deadman said:


> I sent a picture and description to the Garbaruk team late yesterday and have received a reply already this morning. It sounds like they are covering the issue and requested a couple more photos to id the cassette version and such. That is great customer service in my book!


Nice! I've been impressed with their responsiveness and their engineering. The downside is the shipping costs/times from Eastern Europe. Maybe they'll get some distributors. Glad it seems to be working out for you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EPICBYTESJR (May 2, 2020)

I received my 11-46 xd cassette today, few things strikes me odd. Its not the updated new version. Or they restored back to first version? Also pictures on their website seemed like cogs has more shiny.polished nickel coating. While mine has matte finish. Im leery to mount it and try. At same time return shipping will be little too costly... Kinda wish I spent little more and got xg1199 for some peace of mind. Any one has any ideas what is going on?


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've put the 10-50 on my bike. Shifts better than a sunrace and better than my wife's XO Eagle.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

J_Westy said:


> So after wondering about these 2-1/2 years ago, I ordered an XD 10-48. I took the hint (maybe in this post) that the last ratio step is best on the 48. Ordered from r2-bike - no fuss, no muss.
> 
> I'm running 2x11 with a GX derailleur, and hoped it would work with a lot of B-screw, but no. I filed a bit of the derailleur cage, but it was still wonky, so I ordered up a Sunrace SP570 Extended Link.
> 
> ...


I got into some steep (20-25%) grades today near Pommelsbrunn Bavaria... very glad to have the extra gear!

Still happy with the shifting and overall performance.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

That new chameleon look is pretty cool. Might look into a new cassette after I kill my Sunrace.


----------



## panzer103 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have two 11sp Garbaruk cassettes ive been using for over two years with success. Im using a Shimano rear d and shifter with a Blackspire oval chainring on bb30 sram cranks. The hubs are boost adapted Profile Elites. This year i have a problem. The problem is that it feels like the cassette is not fully seated and there is play rotationally, when i pedal from coasting. This is totally new this year and i am perplexed. Profile has 204 poe so there shouldn't be play from the hub and just to make sure i tore down the entire thing and rebuilt the hub. The only thing different are the cranks and bottom bracket. Last year i used non boost sram cranks and the pf92 bb. This year im using Bb30 sram cranks with a pf4130 style bb. I don't think i screwed up installing the new bb but ill investigate more. They spin smoothly. Im baffled why it feels like rotational play


----------



## NuckaMan (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been using a Box 11s 11-50 rear cassette, shifting through a XT system with good success for a couple of years. Just a little cable tension sensitive to get it to shift just right through all the gears. 

It was from here I discovered Garbaruk and recently ordered one (along with a cage and pulleys). Looking forward in check it out in person and the significant weight saving off the back.

Larger pulley's....I am guessing the idea is to provide a better angle for the chain to interface with the larger cogs? Seems like all the 12s systems use larger pulley's in the rear derail. My stock 11s XT seems to do ok.


----------



## BlobNZ (Aug 26, 2017)

joby said:


> I have been on this combination for a year now and it has been flawless. I have a XT shifter with a XTR derailleur and the Garbaruk 10-50 XD cassette. I am also using a XTR 11sp chain. After reading some of the issues that people are having, I am wondering about the set up. I've been a professional mechanic for over 30 years and have read a few things that I'd look at in a diagnostic:
> 
> 1. Was the derailleur hangar alignment checked and reset if out of spec?
> 2. When rebuilding the derailleur, was the clutch mechanism fully cleaned, deburred (light sanding with 600 grit) and regreased during reassembly?
> ...


What cage did you use?

I have got a long cage XTR M9000 and a pair of wheels (novatec hub) that can be swithched from shimano to XD. Would you suggest going 10-50 xd? I have got xt shifter and a rotor 34 qring (oval) as setup. Which chain?

Cheers


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

I am using the 10-50 with the cage option on a M8000 derailleur. 1000 miles no issues, shifts better than my wife's OX eagle. And have the muti shift options as well.


----------



## ifvr (Jun 21, 2020)

I bought a defective cassette, the wheel on my Cannondale F-Si Team does not spin, the cassette does not leave a gap. Put it on the Cube, also the wheel does not spin. Defective cassette, the manufacturer only offered a discount, refused to replace, saying that they did not produce such cassettes)))


The caliper is aligned on the Garbaruk cassette, a gap of a couple of mm is visible. compared to cartridge E * 13 9-46 and that the width of the cartridge captures the entire length of the drum together with the nut.
Sorry for my English, translated through a translator on the Internet.





The cassette is just junk


----------



## NuckaMan (Dec 10, 2007)

BlobNZ said:


> What cage did you use?
> 
> I have got a long cage XTR M9000 and a pair of wheels (novatec hub) that can be swithched from shimano to XD. Would you suggest going 10-50 xd? I have got xt shifter and a rotor 34 qring (oval) as setup. Which chain?
> 
> Cheers


I don't have a pic yet but I just finished a build using a Garbaruk 11s cassette for the first time. I went with a 10-50 XD, 9000 series XTR Rear Derail/Shifter, XTR 11s chain and works excellent. I did also convert my rear derail to use the Garb Cage and pullies, not sure if that makes a significant difference but kinda eye-balling it, I bet I could have made the rear derail in stock form (long cage) to work just fine.

I'm quite happy with it, I have 12s range (minus a gear) and was able to buy the XTR 11s components at significant discounts due to the move toward 12s.


----------



## Scotidog (Aug 15, 2020)

*Interested for a Yeti on Vancouver Island Canada*

Would you consider shipping to Canada? 
Postal code V9L5L9 for Duncan BC Canada.
Best regards Scott Johnston
Cell 250-510-1133


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Scotidog said:


> Would you consider shipping to Canada?
> Postal code V9L5L9 for Duncan BC Canada.
> Best regards Scott Johnston
> Cell 250-510-1133


Are you looking to buy one? I'd sell you mine. New and unused, but installed on a build I just never finished and don't have funds for. Mine is 11s, 10-50T in the red color. Was going on my S-Works Enduro 29. I also have the SRAM cage extension. PM me if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## donohugeballs (Dec 17, 2015)

I've had a couple of rides on my 11 speed 11-50 HG cassette and it's been great so far. There was a bit of chain skipping on the 50t gear on my first ride, but that was my fault - my L setting on the derailleur needed a bit of tweaking. Since then it's been super solid. Way quieter/smoother shifting than the 11-46 shimano cassette I was using previously and the smoother increments in the low range is a nice touch (37-46 wasn't ideal). 

I'm using a new sram gx eagle chain and an XT8000-GS derailleur with garbaruk's cage extender.


----------



## steinline (Jun 28, 2019)

*12 sp GX RD + 11 sp gripshift + 11 sp cassette - how does it work?*

Is this ok just because it is "impossible" for the shifter to move the RD into the spokes, or the dropout?

Just want to be 100% sure, as I'm looking to replace my RD, but would prefer to just stick with 11 spd. I have an e-thirteen 9-46 cassette, but would really like the 10-50. And buying a GX 12 speed RD would give me more options down the road (and I assume since the GX 12 sp RD is designed for a 50T, no change in cage is needed...

Thanks for your help folks!


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

steinline said:


> I don't understand that?


Just pair the der with a SRAM 11sp shifter.


----------



## steinline (Jun 28, 2019)

*limit screws?*



wfl3 said:


> Just pair the der with a SRAM 11sp shifter.


what about setting the limit screws? how does one do that with this set up? thanks!


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

steinline said:


> what about setting the limit screws? how does one do that with this set up? thanks!


It would be better to look up that info on YouTube. Youll have a visual that can be explained better the someone typing it all out.


----------



## steinline (Jun 28, 2019)

*freehub "cover" noise?*

Saw this post in the review on PinkBike:

"I.ve been running a Garbaruk cassette for a year now and its really nice but....if you are someone who cant stand a jingle on your bike BEWARE! The cover that's between the largest and smallest cogs jingles around on the freehub body.I am one of those people who couldn't stand a single creek or rattle on my bike, owning a Garbaruk cassette has taught me to just deal with the sound.Other than the rattle, this thing has been working great at whatever i've done with it.

Anyone have this experience? I bought an Onyx Vesper hub for SILENCE, and I would be pretty grumpy if I installed this cassette and it was noisy.


----------



## steinline (Jun 28, 2019)

*12s RD with 11s shifter...*



Cerberus75 said:


> It would be better to look up that info on YouTube. Youll have a visual that can be explained better the someone typing it all out.


Can't find that on youtube (send me a link?).

I guess the deal is that the sram 11s shifter will "just work" with a sram 12s RD and an 11s garbaruk cassette. The shifter determines the cable pull, is still 1:1, and just will move the RD ever so slightly more with each shift, after adjustment. Just set the limit screws and the shifter shifts in between.

Correct?

Next question is - better idea to use an 11s or 12s chain.


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

steinline said:


> Can't find that on youtube (send me a link?).
> 
> I guess the deal is that the sram 11s shifter will "just work" with a sram 12s RD and an 11s garbaruk cassette. The shifter determines the cable pull, is still 1:1, and just will move the RD ever so slightly more with each shift, after adjustment. Just set the limit screws and the shifter shifts in between.
> 
> ...


That is correct.

I just buy 12sp chains for all my 11 & 12 speed bikes and haven't had any issues.

On the cassette noise thing mentioned above, I have 2 garbaruk 11sp XD cassettes and haven't had that issue yet - 500 miles on one and over 1k miles on the other.


----------



## ifvr (Jun 21, 2020)

"Bobik died"









Previously, without locking, it was like this:

Photo of a new one from the network for comparison:


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

That looks like the first gen cassette. It needs a special tool to torque the inner ring. Gen Two doesn't come with an outer lock nut on XD models.


----------



## ifvr (Jun 21, 2020)

No, I have a newer version than on your video.
I have this:


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

That looks like an even older version? Vid is over 3 years old.

I have the newest model with no lock ring and the previous model with lock ring that uses the "garbaruk" tool.


----------



## ifvr (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, you have newer versions


----------



## Carpetbombing (Nov 18, 2019)

To add to the discussion here - I really like the aftermarket companies giving us good cassette upgrade options for those of us not wanting to change out our existing Shimano HG driver to XD or Microspline. I put a Sunrace 11-50t 11 speed on my fatbike with the new RD-M5100 derailleur. It's not light, and required a longer chain, but should work quite well. I have yet to ride that; I'm waiting on the chain. I just picked up a Garbaruk 11-48t for a Shimano 11 speed Pivot Mach 4. I have a RD-M9000-SG on the bike currently, with a Wolf Tooth Goatlink 11. I only have one ride in, but here are my thoughts, in case it helps anyone else.

Garbaruk discontinued the 11-48t option because it wasn't selling as well as their 11-46 and 11-50. Since they're discontinued I snapped up the 11-48 available locally even though it wasn't the color I wanted. I called Garbaruk (they were friendly and knowledgeable on the phone) and they said they were considering bringing the 11-48t back. If you want one, tell them! 

The 11-48 is 295 grams with lockring. Sooo light. The machining on the teeth looks great and once I get the derailleur sorted I have every confidence that it's going to shift well. It is a little touchier to adjust the derailleur. The sprocket spacing between the 42-48 feels a little short compared to the rest of the range. I'm sure the spacing would be perfect from 42 to 50. That's the only negative I can think of with the 11-48, the rest of the gearing range is worlds better than the Shimano CS-M8000 11-46 it replaced. It does ping a little if you bang off a shift under power; I think that's just a function of the construction of the steel sprocket cluster. My HG driver was pretty chewed up on the end from the Shimano cassette (ironically) but no creaking with the Garbaruk so far. It's well made.

I think the biggest issue is the derailleur. Shimano designed them for cassettes that were a different shape. The upper jockey wheel moves on a diagonal that's supposed to basically follow the angle of the sprocket from high to low. With these wider range cassettes, if the stock derailleur is adjusted correctly for the largest sprocket, it's too far away from the 11t. I'm getting lazy shifting into the 11t, but I don't think it's the fault of the cassette. My solution is the Wolftooth 'Wolfcage.' It's cheap, easy to install, and increases the eccentricity of the upper jockey wheel so it's closer to the 11t and further from the 48t. Basically making the upper jockey wheel move on a diagonal that more closely matches the angle of the wide ratio cassette. The Wolfcage is on order; once I figured out how it worked I was seriously impressed. Brilliant engineering. I won't need to break the chain or add any links, and my existing shifter + derailleur should work great. For the cost of the cassette and the $40 wolfcage I saved 150g, got a lower low gear and really improved the gear spacing. The RD-M9000-SG is rated for a 37t capacity (11 to 48 is 37) and the wolfcage is rated to 49t max. While both could likely be pushed to 50t, the 48t seemed like a safer plan and I didn't need a longer chain. The 50t may have required a different derailleur to work well; who knows. Incidentally Wolftooth said not to use the Goatlink 11 and Wolfcage at the same time.

Anyway, I love the cassette even though I only have one ride on it so far. For anyone critiquing these cassettes I think it's important to consider how far outside of the design parameters the stock 11 speed derailleurs are being asked to operate.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I’m in the middle of installing a Garbaruk 10-50 11spd. I’ve been running 11spd SRAM 10-42 + Shimano 11spd GS derailleur + Wolftooth GoatLink for 3 years and it’s been pretty flawless. When I bought the Garbaruk 10-50 I also opted for the longer cage. I installed it on my Shimano 11spd derailleur tonight. I should button things up in time for the weekend. 

If the Shimano 11spd + longer cage doesn’t work out, I have a SRAM GX 12spd derailleur I can try. Hopefully it doesn’t come to that.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Has anyone considered the ethirteen helix as an option? That and the garbaruk will be compatible with my current 11sp xtr gs derailleur. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Carpetbombing said:


> Garbaruk discontinued the 11-48t option because it wasn't selling as well as their 11-46 and 11-50. Since they're discontinued I snapped up the 11-48 available locally even though it wasn't the color I wanted. I called Garbaruk (they were friendly and knowledgeable on the phone) and they said they were considering bringing the 11-48t back. If you want one, tell them!


That's really unfortunate because the 48T has the best ratio steps...

I sent them a message through their website saying so.

Hopefully it's temporary since I'll need a new one soon.


----------



## neb (Aug 12, 2008)

The 48T also allows use of a medium cage rear mech rather than the long cage. Which reduces chances of rock strikes etc.

I'm happy with my 48T garbaruk cassette, SRAM X01 11s shifter, SLX M8000 12s mech and SRAM 12s chain. Works well!


----------



## Carpetbombing (Nov 18, 2019)

Installed the Wolfcage today on the RD-M9000-SG and Garbaruk 11-48t - HUGE improvement in shifting crispness into the higher gears. The Goatlink 11 is a waste of time for this application and doesn't do what the Wolfcage does. The Wolfcage doesn't make the -SG cage any longer, and is 6 grams lighter compared to the Goatlink option, for what it's worth. Two thumbs up. I can't speak for how well this would work with the 11-50t or a different derailleur, but I will say I think the Garbaruk + Wolfcage is a VERY worthwhile upgrade for around $300 USD. Let's just hope I can get another Garbaruk 11-48 if I ever wear this one out.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Well the Shimano 11 spd derailleur + longer Garbaruk cage didn’t work for me. I couldn’t find a good B screw position. Multi up shifts to get to the top cog would jam the guide wheel/chain/cassette. Adjusting it further away resulted in the guide wheel being too far away. The small cog to guide wheel distance was far away too. 

I swapped over to a GX 12spd derailleur I had laying around and got things to work correctly. I have yet to do a real ride. Fingers crossed.


----------



## davidream (May 25, 2017)

Hy!
I bought a Garbaruk 11/48 cassette for Shimano system (Dt-swiss 350 hub) , but now, after some miles i'm getting crazy noises from the cassette/chain, that are driving me crazy!🙁
In the bike shop we verified that the lockring had came loose, but even after a new tightening the noises don't go away...
On the bigger cogs theres no problem, but once i use the middle gears or especialy the smaller 11s one...it's like the chain rubs like crazy and there are noises everywere! the cassette makes a loud resonance 😬
Even with the lockring tight, i feel that the cassete has some kind of lateral movement, and the cassette mooves a bit when the chain applies some force to it, so what can i do?
A new lockring? Do the shimano ones work? ( a Xtr ou Xt for ex?)
I see some of the same complaints here in the Forum, what you guys did to solve it?
Thks in advance!


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

SoCal-Rider said:


> Well the Shimano 11 spd derailleur + longer Garbaruk cage didn't work for me. I couldn't find a good B screw position. Multi up shifts to get to the top cog would jam the guide wheel/chain/cassette. Adjusting it further away resulted in the guide wheel being too far away. The small cog to guide wheel distance was far away too.
> 
> I swapped over to a GX 12spd derailleur I had laying around and got things to work correctly. I have yet to do a real ride. Fingers crossed.


I just noticed I'd never followed up.

The GX 12 spd didn't work on an actual ride. I'd either get grinding or skipping. I got frustrated with the whole experience and ditched the Garbaruk.

I went back to my old 11 spd XX1 cassette and Shimano XT derailleur&#8230;ahh perfect shifting again. I'll just man up and grind out the big climbs.

On a similar note. My wife's 12 spd Garbaruk and 12 spd AXS seems to be working fine. No complaints from her.


----------



## accordnick (Sep 13, 2012)

I have Garbaruk 11s 10-48 xD cassette and Eagle GX combo. In my case the clue was in b-tension, if adjusted by Sram red gap tool the shifting was terrible. Actually I had to set upper roller much more closer to cogs to get a proper shifting.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

I just replaced a Sunrace 11-46 11 speed cassette on my gravel bike with the Garbaruk 11-46 for Shimano freehubs. The Sunrace relaced an XT 11-42. I'm running all Shimano 11 speed drivetrain and the Sunrace shifts great. As good as the XT. But the Garbaruk has "sluggish" shifts up and down. If you hadn't ridden the XT or Sunrace cassette, you might not notice, but I noticed immediately. The Garbaruk lacks the shift ramps that the XT and Sunrace cassettes have. I know a lot of modern drivetrains are disgned to work as a system and it occurred to me that perhaps the Garbaruk cassette is designed to work with another chain design, perhaps SRAM??? Anyone run multiple chains on one of these and notice one that works best???


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

jrob300 said:


> I just replaced a Sunrace 11-46 11 speed cassette on my gravel bike with the Garbaruk 11-46 for Shimano freehubs. The Sunrace relaced an XT 11-42. I'm running all Shimano 11 speed drivetrain and the Sunrace shifts great. As good as the XT. But the Garbaruk has "sluggish" shifts up and down. If you hadn't ridden the XT or Sunrace cassette, you might not notice, but I noticed immediately. The Garbaruk lacks the shift ramps that the XT and Sunrace cassettes have. I know a lot of modern drivetrains are disgned to work as a system and it occurred to me that perhaps the Garbaruk cassette is designed to work with another chain design, perhaps SRAM??? Anyone run multiple chains on one of these and notice one that works best???


I use Sram chains and mine shifts well.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Cerberus75 said:


> I use Sram chains and mine shifts well.


 12s or 11s??? This would be worth trying. the 11-46 has 46 and 42 for the bottom cogs, which is tighter than the Sunrace 46 and 40 and the Grabaruk is nearly half the weight...


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

jrob300 said:


> 12s or 11s??? This would be worth trying. the 11-46 has 46 and 42 for the bottom cogs, which is tighter than the Sunrace 46 and 40 and the Grabaruk is nearly half the weight...


I'm on the 11 speed and use an 11 speed chain.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

I’m using a shimano M5100 rd, xt 11 speed chain and xtr shifter with a Garbaruk 11-50 cassette. It‘s not as crisp as xt 11, but still shifts quick and clean. Didn’t find it too tough to dial in. I did try the Garbaruk cage but ended up somehow mangling the spring on an xt 11 speed derailleur when reassembling. In the past I’ve used a Oneup cage without issue, not sure what happened with this one. Overall I’m happy with it, it’s a nice cassette.


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

davidream said:


> Hy!
> I bought a Garbaruk 11/48 cassette for Shimano system (Dt-swiss 350 hub) , but now, after some miles i'm getting crazy noises from the cassette/chain, that are driving me crazy!?
> In the bike shop we verified that the lockring had came loose, but even after a new tightening the noises don't go away...
> On the bigger cogs theres no problem, but once i use the middle gears or especialy the smaller 11s one...it's like the chain rubs like crazy and there are noises everywere! the cassette makes a loud resonance ?
> ...


It could be that either the cassette or the freehub has worn up a bit from when the cassette has been loose, and now when you tighten the lock ring, it won't fully compress the cassette against the freehub body. Solution for this could be to add a thin(~0.5mm) spacer between the freehub and lagest cog of the casssette. This way the lockring should be able to again compress the cassette firmly against the freehub body which should help getting rid of the noises and moving cogs(I had similar problem with XT cassette and aluminium freehub recently). This is assuming you have the regular shimano HG freehub body, I'm not certain if same could happen with xD(or microspline) freehub.

I've had now Garbaruk 11-46 HG cassette in use for about 5 months with XTR Di2 RD and X01 12s chain. The cassette and shifting is as crisp as with the preceeding 11-46 XT cassette and I can't tell any ditstinguishable difference in shifting quality. I've had the lockring indeed coming loose twice already and started developing some creaking sounds. Tightening the lockring again solved the problem and it hasn't appeared anymore for about a month, it might be that it just wasn't tightened properly. It seems the original lockring might not be the best one and I'll replace it with the shimano one, if it happens to start coming loose again.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine jingled pretty bad out of the box.. A dab of clear silicone on the end of a finger and then rub it into the crack on both ends an... voila. Silent.



Verttii said:


> I've had now Garbaruk 11-46 HG cassette in use for about 5 months with XTR Di2 RD and X01 12s chain.


Good information on the chain.... I have emailed Tomasz at Garbaruk and ask what they recommend for a chain. Their cassette has a very different design for shift ramps from Shimano.


----------



## EOS_ (Dec 16, 2012)

I am riding mine 4th season now, Garbaruk 11sp, 10-50. Eagle GX deraileur and X01 11sp shifter, SRAM GX 12sp chain. Works perfectly. I rode Eagle X01 12sp before that, I must say my set up works even a bit better, just because it is a simpler system - 11sp. I have a second wheel set (for winter with larger and tougher tires) with Sunrace 11sp 11-50. It does not shift bad, but worse than the Garbaruk!!!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got an 11-50 sitting on the shelf that I'm planning on installing it to replace my e*Thirteen 11-46 w/ Goatlink and XTR 11-spd everything else on my Spark 930 FS MTB when it wears out. 

The existing setup has worked quite well and shifted smoothly for like ~4+ years (including one cassette swap of gen 1 for an e-bike rated gen 2 TRS+ cassette).


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

jrob300 said:


> I have emailed Tomasz at Garbaruk and ask what they recommend for a chain. Their cassette has a very different design for shift ramps from Shimano.


Response from Garbaruk:

Hello,

Thanks for the feedback

Try 12sp HG+ chain

Please let me know if there something else I can help you with.

Figures.... I ordered an X01 SRAM 12 speed chain last night.


----------



## Johnmarison (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello,


The rear cassette is 11 speed 11-32. This means there are 11 cogs ranging from 11 teeth up to 32 teeth (the exact cogs are 11/12/13/14/16/18/20/22/25/28/32). The combination of your selected chainring and cog determine the gear ratio


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

jrob300 said:


> Figures.... I ordered an X01 SRAM 12 speed chain last night.


Update: I was able to cancel the SRAM chain order and ordered the CN-M8100 Shimano XT - 12-Speed - HYPERGLIDE+ chain. I cleaned, waxed and installed it and took it on an hour test ride. The Garbaruk with the Ultegra/XT 11-speed chain shifted poorly enough that I turned around and came directly home.... this however was noticeably better shifting out of the gate. I would say it was a 70-80% improvement. Still not Shimano, but MUCH better, and since the Sunrace weighs a ton and you can't buy one anywhere, I figured it was making this work.

Note: something that is likely exacerbating the slow shifting is the fact that I bought the DT350 rear hub with the 18t ratchet. I HATE the buzz that the 36t and 54t emit. But the slightly longer shift time allows the freehub body to come off the tooth it's engaged on and the lower tooth count means it has to hunt longer for engagement, which translates to free rotation at the pedal and then a solid cluck when it engages.... once I got used to it I learned to soft-pedal just a bit, but I think I'll order either a 36 or 54t ratchet, because for the first time, I have a reason to. This is WAY better with the 12 speed HG+ chain.

This drivetrain is kinda amazing. It's like haveing 2 - 1x's. On flat/rolling terrain I never shift out of the big ring. On the stupid steep gravel we have in places here, I don't get out of the small ring until things go downhill. I don't have the power to drive the 1x front chainrings that would give me the top end I want/need, even with a 10-52.

Obligatory pics.


















Full battle rattle with the Sunrace...


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I have three 10-50 Garbaruk XD set ups. Two XO and one XX1 derailleurs with the Garbaruk cages. The KMC11SL chain works quite well for me.


----------



## jack_steel (May 17, 2013)

Carpetbombing said:


> Installed the Wolfcage today on the RD-M9000-SG and Garbaruk 11-48t - HUGE improvement in shifting crispness into the higher gears. The Goatlink 11 is a waste of time for this application and doesn't do what the Wolfcage does. The Wolfcage doesn't make the -SG cage any longer, and is 6 grams lighter compared to the Goatlink option, for what it's worth. Two thumbs up. I can't speak for how well this would work with the 11-50t or a different derailleur, but I will say I think the Garbaruk + Wolfcage is a VERY worthwhile upgrade for around $300 USD. Let's just hope I can get another Garbaruk 11-48 if I ever wear this one out.


The bad thing is, the Wolfcage for RD-M9000-SG is discontinued from Wolftooth. I destroyed my cage a few weeks ago with a stick coming into my spokes. I could repair the derailleur with original Shimano cage parts (I switched to the RD-M8000-SG cage because it is a few mm longer then the RD-M9000-SG cage), but without Wolfcage I had to try the Goatlink 11 option to get better shifting on my Garbaruk 11-48 cassette.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

jack_steel said:


> The bad thing is, the Wolfcage for RD-M9000-SG is discontinued from Wolftooth. I destroyed my cage a few weeks ago with a stick coming into my spokes. I could repair the derailleur with original Shimano cage parts (I switched to the RD-M8000-SG cage because it is a few mm longer then the RD-M9000-SG cage), but without Wolfcage I had to try the Goatlink 11 option to get better shifting on my Garbaruk 11-48 cassette.


or you can use one of the 12 speed derailleurs available today.


----------



## jack_steel (May 17, 2013)

mevnet said:


> or you can use one of the 12 speed derailleurs available today.


Yes, but they weigh more and I still have 11 speed derailleurs as spare parts.


----------



## neb (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, I've been using my Garbaruk 10-48t cassette for 2 years and it's been great, I've just noticed that the 48t sprocket has become loose, the pins are not retaining it on the rest of the cassette.

Any thoughts on how I might fix this issue as the cassette has a lot of life left in it and I'd rather not have to replace it.

Thanks


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

neb said:


> Hi, I've been using my Garbaruk 10-48t cassette for 2 years and it's been great, I've just noticed that the 48t sprocket has become loose, the pins are not retaining it on the rest of the cassette.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I might fix this issue as the cassette has a lot of life left in it and I'd rather not have to replace it.
> 
> Thanks


Did you ask Garbaruk? They probably sell just the big cog as a replacement. No doubt that is the worn part since it is aluminum.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

neb said:


> Hi, I've been using my Garbaruk 10-48t cassette for 2 years and it's been great, I've just noticed that the 48t sprocket has become loose, the pins are not retaining it on the rest of the cassette.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I might fix this issue as the cassette has a lot of life left in it and I'd rather not have to replace it.
> 
> Thanks


It's head in place with a handful of small (t15?) Torx bolts. Have you tried tightening these?


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

half_man_half_scab said:


> It's head in place with a handful of small (t15?) Torx bolts. Have you tried tightening these?


No it's pressed on studs.


----------



## neb (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah it's the pressed in version. Its still a tight enough fit that there isnt any rotational play. I think epoxy glue on the end of 4 of the pins should hold it together


----------



## ksnyder (Jun 9, 2010)

neb said:


> Hi, I've been using my Garbaruk 10-48t cassette for 2 years and it's been great, I've just noticed that the 48t sprocket has become loose, the pins are not retaining it on the rest of the cassette.
> 
> Any thoughts on how I might fix this issue as the cassette has a lot of life left in it and I'd rather not have to replace it.
> 
> Thanks


They sell replacement large cogs. You have to email Garbaruk because the replacement is not listed on the web site. They will need a photo of the cog attachment. I’ve been using Garbaruk cassettes for years with great success. Each time I purchased a new one, the cog attachment had changed.


----------



## plepgeat (Dec 23, 2021)

J_Westy said:


> But it's nice to know you're in such great shape


Man, it really is. Where would we be without such selfless and fit people ignoring questions in order to tell us how gosh-darned HEALTHY they are? 

Bonus points to anyone who can respond to this without a mention of their 5-minute wattage.


----------

